# Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers



## Doc7505 (Jul 7, 2021)

Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​








						Nolte: Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers
					

The far-left HuffPost is freaking over Tucker Carlson's suggestion that cameras be placed in public school classrooms.




					www.breitbart.com
				



7 Jul 2021 ~~ By John Nolte
The far-left HuffPost is freaking over Tucker Carlson’s suggestion that cameras be placed in public school classrooms.
“Tucker Carlson Goes Full ‘1984’ With ‘Cameras In The Classroom’ Proposal,” screams the left-wing outlet’s headline.
“The Fox News personality suggested police-style body cameras to check on what every teacher is telling their students,” the sub-headline reads.
“Carlson, in a rant reminiscent of something from George Orwell’s classic dystopian novel ‘1984,’” author Lee Moran bleats, “called the teaching that racism is at least partly systemic…  a ‘civilization-ending poison’ and ‘B.S.’”
Before we go any further… I’ve read _1984_ at least three times and am unfamiliar with anything Tucker said that is “reminiscent of something from George Orwell’s classic dystopian novel[.]”
In fact, Tucker’s suggestion is the exact opposite of “something from George Orwell’s classic dystopian novel[.]” Tucker is suggesting we monitor the government. _1984_ is about (among other things) the government monitoring private citizens. So Moran got his metaphor exactly wrong, which tells me he’s probably a product of government-run public schools.
Regardless, he huffs on, “He warned ‘we can’t really be sure’ how far it is being spread until ‘we finally get cameras in the classroom, as we put them on the chests of police officers.’”
What I found interesting about this piece is that other than screaming _1984!!!_, no case or argument is made against the idea of cameras in government-run public school classrooms.
Is there one?
Is there a good argument against this kind of accountability and transparency?
~Snip~
The real issue here is just how brazenly public school teachers have become when it comes to teaching our kids pretty much everything but what they need to know. Leftists are never happier than when they’ve insinuated themselves between parent and child. Too many schools can’t teach kids to read or write, but they are sure teaching them to hate their country and all about “demi-sexuality.”
Tucker’s smart to bring this up, to make it part of the national conversation. Teachers and their evil unions are going to have a hard time explaining why they oppose such a thing. They will be on defense, which is exactly where they belong.

Comment:
Cameras would certainly expose incompetence, along with indoctrination and its techniques, favoritism, laziness, CRT, anything BLM, gay rights, religion bashing, white guilt/privilege advancement, etc.
Easy to see why Progressive Marxist/DSA Commies oppose this.
What have the teachers got to hide? We are in the age of Zoom and zero in-class learning. Stick a camera in the corner so those students who wish to work from home and via Zoom can. Oh, and you need to record the classes in case the student was out for some reason. All the better if the parents can review what is being taught in class.
If we demand body-cams for cops, why not cameras in the classroom?


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 7, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRT = accurate history.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 7, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, the party of small government, personal Liberty and freedom wants to put cameras in classrooms?! Are you shitting me?! What a bunch of unprincipled idiots


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 8, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


what do you have against it?     An adult in position to either CARE FOR CHILDREN---
of ABUSE THEM-------in IMVO----a camera is a good idea


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Exactly. We should set them up all over your house so the police can make sure you aren’t break laws there too!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 8, 2021)

The Left Wing extremist would not be freaking out if they didn't have anything to hide.
Therefore they should be monitored.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 8, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I do not harbor a public school class  -----IDIOT.      I did have a position of public trust when I was 
a health care worker------at THAT TIME---a surveillance camera would have been justified.   Some 
docs DO abuse patients


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I don’t care what you're harboring. Domestic abuse happens all the time. Throw up cameras and it stops.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 8, 2021)

Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 8, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...



Being a leftard you're in no position to talk about principles  of any kind 
And a left saying cameras are so 1984 when they're pointing at them teaching something that's so Very 1984 ...That's cherry lol

Everyone who leans right has to live up to whatever ridiculous ridged standards you have for them planted in that tiny lefttard brain of yours ? Pffft

You're a  conformist commie boomer ain't  cha.?

Its Typical old played out nonsense


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


I can say whatever the hell i want… Especially when it’s exactly what’s going on… so you want to put cameras up in the classroom huh? Do you consider yourself a conservative?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 8, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


OK boomer

It's old stupid

Live up to your own standards first retard....
So you wanna indoctrinate children ? How'd it turn out for you ? You're an idiot


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 8, 2021)

Teach history the good bad and ugly....not just da white man is da debil
What's so wrong about that 

And lay off of what grown adult do in the privacy of thier own bedrooms


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

I can see I'm going to be beating down this nonsense for weeks now. I saw this on the Tucker show, which I watch nearly daily, and I thought oh great, here we go AGAIN.

As I said in ANOTHER thread about this just a few days ago, it's not that good teachers have a problem with recording ourselves. It's all the other children in the class, who DO have a right to privacy. Many children these days are in delicate custody situations and have "no media" documents signed. That means BY LAW they cannot be recorded, photographed, etc. Additionally, are you really crazy about YOUR child's grades, discipline issues, friendship issues, etc being broadcast for all other parents to hear? You realize that the general population has some pretty crazy people too, right? I mean I know you're all keen to villainize teachers at the moment but think on a class full of parents getting to watch your child ALL THE TIME. 

Yeah.

Dunderheads on other threads said the teacher can stay in one spot the entire day and kindergarteners can sit in desks in rows and stay there the entire day--yes, I guess like 1954 or whatnot. Any 5 yo who leaves his desk and therefore appears on the Teacher Cam can get paddled.

I will not entertain BS like this. It's insane.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 8, 2021)

Here's the teacher who had the red nail polish on the other day screaming he's gonna teach it anyway  .....I think the blue is much more fabulous.....roflmao
He forgets lessons are all over the web


It's even in corporate


Shall we start posting what they're doing in schools....or at Raytheon?...or the military ...or Cia?


No offense teach but a camera should be on that nail polish wearing freak anytime that commie freak is around any children


Good luck


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


At least I can debate a topic without changing the subject all the time. Who gives a shit if a hypocrite is making an argument?! The argument is the arguement. Doesn’t matter who is saying it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Here's the teacher who had the red nail polish on the other day screaming he's gonna teach it anyway  .....I think the blue is much more fabulous.....roflmao
> He forgets lessons are all over the web
> 
> 
> ...



So as a conservative, you're basically saying yes, we have compulsory schooling. So all kids must go to some kind of school. And then, we're going to have a camera, with sound on, in all the classrooms recording the kiddies all the time. That *all *the parents, at the very least, can access all the time.

That's creepy, and it's not conservative at all. I get that you realllly want to go after teachers, and as a teacher I even agree with you that some deserve it.

But this is not the way.


----------



## wamose (Jul 8, 2021)

CRT is a racist opinion, not education.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I can see I'm going to be beating down this nonsense for weeks now. I saw this on the Tucker show, which I watch nearly daily, and I thought oh great, here we go AGAIN.
> 
> As I said in ANOTHER thread about this just a few days ago, it's not that good teachers have a problem with recording ourselves. It's all the other children in the class, who DO have a right to privacy. Many children these days are in delicate custody situations and have "no media" documents signed. That means BY LAW they cannot be recorded, photographed, etc. Additionally, are you really crazy about YOUR child's grades, discipline issues, friendship issues, etc being broadcast for all other parents to hear? You realize that the general population has some pretty crazy people too, right? I mean I know you're all keen to villainize teachers at the moment but think on a class full of parents getting to watch your child ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ...


It’s not only insane but it shows the sheep mentality that has taken over as so called conservatives dive head first into ridiculous ideas like this. At this point I think Tucker just gets a kick out of saying stupid shit and then watching the puppets defend it. Trump did the same thing. Must be an ego/power trip thing.

I’m not dogging on all conservatives/Republicans btw. Most who have principles would laugh at this ideas. It’s the partisan hacks that are all about the hate whom are into this crap


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.


Wholy crap… you’re like the ultimate helicopter parent aren’t ya?! I feel sorry for your kids if you’re really that way. Let go a bit and put some trust in your kids. Stop trying to control everything. It’s obnoxious and counterproductive


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

wamose said:


> CRT is a racist opinion, not education.


I guess cancel culture is just fine when it’s your thing to cancel huh?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...



Coming from you, that endorsement is worse than worthless.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.



Hell, places that board PETS do this.  As much as I love my dog, I don't think anyone will find it outrageous that I love my children far more.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 8, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.
> ...


If you love your children then you will protect their right to privacy and not helicopter over them 24/7 or monitor their schooling over streaming video. Let go, don't be one of those psycho parents.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

I wonder if folks have considered who would actually watch this supposed video. Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it. I don't know any teachers who wouldn't welcome parents into their classrooms to observe then discuss what they saw in a conference later. I sure wouldn't mind. I would welcome it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.
> ...



As far as I know daycare streaming is usually some grainy black and white video with no audio, so you can basically see that the poor hourly wage folks are not physically abusing the young children. We're talking about something entirely different here, where you can see, hear and experience everything that comes out the teachers--*and thus, all the students*'--mouths. That breaks ALL kind of privacy issues FOR THE CHILDREN.

No one on this or any other thread has come close to touching that, because really, it is true. I'm a teacher and have no problem with anyone hearing what I teach. The problem is: there are ALSO 25 minor children in the room. 

But I'm to the point that hey, you asked for it, you got it. So when your learning disabled child has the para pro come in and every parent and whoever else is watching (God knows who that is, really) now knows that your child needs help in math.....or everyone knows that Ava wet her pants AGAIN today.....and everyone knows that Jaden got in trouble at recess AGAIN today.....I as a teacher will answer exactly ZERO calls about all these issues. You will NEVER see me teach anything close to CRT. You will see me handle all the issues above and dozens more on the daily. You, as the parent of Ava, Jaden and etc don't want the entire class of parents and God knows who knowing your kid's issues?

Too bad.

You asked for it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I wonder if folks have considered who would actually watch this supposed video. Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it. I don't know any teachers who wouldn't welcome parents into their classrooms to observe then discuss what they saw in a conference later. I sure wouldn't mind. I would welcome it.



I would gladly have parents in to my classroom to observe. 

I teach elementary. For what a camera in the classroom would turn into, see what I just typed. Realize we see parents at the beginning of a child's school career. The camera in the classroom would turn into creepy parents spying on other people's kids and make no mistake about that. People on these boards are just thinking in the binary--teachers BAD, parents GOOD.

Really, folks?

You look at the general population and you think, gosh, there has never been another parent in any of my kids' classes about whom I would think, no, I don't want this person to see what my kid is doing and saying every minute of the school day?

I don't think you are all really thinking this through.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...the same losers who refuse to help their kids with homework (not that they could offer much help) are going to tune into the live feed and listen to a discussion on Shakespeare.  

You guys are so full of shit.  

Well, feel free to spend a few hundred million dollars in a district in a red state; install the cameras, try to fire a teacher who will appeal and end up being reassigned, etc...  

You guys simply refuse to learn from your past mistakes.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if folks have considered who would actually watch this supposed video. Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it. I don't know any teachers who wouldn't welcome parents into their classrooms to observe then discuss what they saw in a conference later. I sure wouldn't mind. I would welcome it.
> ...


Are those comments directed at me?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a lie.

The theory is not being taught in public schools.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No sorry, just at the general population here who thinks cameras with audio and visual are a great idea.

To be clear: everyone imagines they get full access to the teacher, which is fine. No one ALSO realizes they get full access to EVERYONE'S KIDS. Which is creepy. So no.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...



You can't say that with any kind of finality. It certainly is in SOME. And where it is, parents have the absolute right to know. 

CRT should not be taught or employed in public schools. My issue in this thread is the proposed "remedy" to the problem--cameras in every classroom. I don't think people are considering all and angles--no pun intended.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I wonder if folks have considered who would actually watch this supposed video. Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it. I don't know any teachers who wouldn't welcome parents into their classrooms to observe then discuss what they saw in a conference later. I sure wouldn't mind. I would welcome it.



Ah, yes.  "If you're not going to binge-watch it all day every day, then you don't REALLY want it and it serves no purpose."  There's an "all or nothing" fallacy deflection if I ever heard one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if folks have considered who would actually watch this supposed video. Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it. I don't know any teachers who wouldn't welcome parents into their classrooms to observe then discuss what they saw in a conference later. I sure wouldn't mind. I would welcome it.
> ...


Why did you use quotation marks when you were NOT quoting me? If you have nothing to say beyond dishonesty and misrepresentation then you have nothing to say.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I thought you were claiming to be a teacher.  How have you never heard of the other uses of quotation marks?  What I did is called "paraphrasing", albeit a very loose usage of that function, since I was doing it sarcastically to mock your sanctimonious "outrage".  Good to know you're so qualified to educate children that you don't know that.

If you have nothing to say beyond whining about how every disagreement with you is "dishonesty and misrepresentation", then you have nothing to say.  Feel free to run away from any scary dissent you can't handle, but don't expect me to stop pointing out your bullshit to everyone else.

I repeat, the so-called point you thought you were making is a logical fallacy used for deflection when you don't have a real argument.  That is not "dishonesty" or "misrepresentation" on my part.  Those are just more deflections from you, and they prove my original point.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Quotation marks are used for quotes, not paraphrasing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You did in fact misrepresent my words, and that is in fact dishonest. Choose your words more carefully if you don't like being held to them.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2021)

To send a child to the indoctrination center *without* a body-cam is child abuse.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No, that depends on how one is doing the paraphrasing.  In this case, I am in effect quoting myself mockingly restating your bullshit as what it really means.

By all means, continue displaying your "stellar" education, and the reason why I educate my children and the likes of you isn't allowed anywhere near them.  I devoutly hope that English composition and creative writing are not your fields of endeavor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Wrong, and you were NOT paraphrasing in any case.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2021)

Who will pay for the cameras?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


In other words, misrepresenting my actual words and dishonestly claiming they were something different than what I posted. You are a liar.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2021)

A paraphrase is a restatement of the meaning of a text or passage using other words


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I didn't misrepresent your words at all.  I interpreted them in a way you didn't like, because it laid bare your fallacy.  Choose YOUR words more carefully if you don't like being held to them.

I'll be happy to break this down for you, since you clearly need a great deal of remedial English education . . . which is exactly what everyone expects from the dunces presenting themselves as teachers these days.

Here are your actual words:

_Would any of those angrily demanding this actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples kids) all day, every day? Seems more likely that those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it. When you weigh that with the expense and the legal questions, it seems questionable if it would be worth it._

Here is my characterization of what you said:

_"If you're not going to binge-watch it all day every day, then you don't REALLY want it and it serves no purpose."_

Please explain to me - always assuming you have the literacy to do so, given that you ARE purporting to be a teacher - how I "misrepresented" your words?  Is "binge-watch it all day every day" substantially different from "actually sit and watch all their kids (or other peoples [sic] kids) all day, every day"?  Is "you don't really want it" substantially different from "more likely those calling for this would very likely never watch a minute of it"?  Is "it serves no purpose" substantially different from "questionable if it would be worth it".

The truth is that the only thing you're REALLY objecting to here is that my disdainful representation of your position was too accurate and didn't flatter you.

Furthermore, I was entirely accurate when I identified your pathetic little tactic as what it is:  the "all or nothing" logical fallacy.  I was also accurate when I stated that you were using it to try to deflect, in this case from the obvious fact that people want the cameras to be able to spot-check what's being taught to their children, or for further investigation and corroboration if they should believe there's an issue.

So whenever you're ready to quit the vague whinging and laughably pitiful hyper-focus on imagined errors in my writing, perhaps you could favor us with your oh-so-public-school knowledge of exactly how I was "dishonest".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No, I'm completely correct, and the more you continue to behave as though your mere declaration that something is wrong makes it so and will be respected by anyone, the more I'm laughing at you.

Come on.  You're a teacher, aren't you?  Educate me in HOW I'm wrong, because the longer you keep up with this, "No, you're wrong.  No, you are, you are, you ARE!" crap, the more it looks like I'm correct and you just wish I was wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My, my, my.  I don't recall having used any ellipses, and I certainly don't recall any time in which they were my entire post.  Yet you're quoting me as saying, "....".  Speaking of misrepresenting someone's actual words and dishonestly claiming they were something different from what I was posting . . . Your hypocrisy is delicious.

Is it at all possible that you thought your impassioned restatement of your blank, unproven accusation wouldn't hold up well if it in any way included my actual words?  Interesting.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You most certainly did. Not my fault if you don't know what quotation marks mean. You were caught being dishonest and now you are trying and failing to back out of it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


I do not, and YOU would be utterly unqualified to provide any kind of education to anyone. I am more familiar with English, and many other languages, than you are ever likely to be with any subject.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You are flailing and losing badly.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Wrong AGAIN. I never said that. You're not doing well at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Maybe you really are too stupid to even realize when you're being dishonest. It's not an excuse.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 9, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Left Wing extremist would not be freaking out if they didn't have anything to hide.
> Therefore they should be monitored.


The only ones freaking out are the tin foil hats...as usual.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2021)

How to recognize closet child-abusers:

Watch for those who don't want children being equipped with body cameras.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And now you're resorting to quoting one sentence out of the entire post, so that you can re-assert, "No, you DID!!  YOU DID!!!" without any of that messy dealing-with-refutations-and-offering-proof stuff.

Not my fault that you have an elementary-school education about punctuation and arrogantly assume that it's the sum total of knowledge on the subject.  Also not my fault that your carefully-nurtured fantasies of being smarter and better than people simply because you have a teaching degree I wouldn't wipe my ass with are being punctured by the hard reality of a parent proving that her disdain for "educators" is well-placed.

But by all means, don't let me stop you from continuing to prove me right.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







The only thing I've been wrong about so far is every time I've thought you couldn't get any more pathetic.


----------



## TheParser (Jul 9, 2021)

Actually, many "progressives" are terrified of classroom cameras because the video will show the sheer chaos in many urban school classrooms and the inability of teachers to maintain order.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Did I call you illiterate before?  Because if I didn't, it was an egregious oversight on my part.  You just "refuted" me by denying something I didn't say, "educator".  I said, "Teacher" Boy, that I identified your tactic; I never said you said that was the tactic you were using.  I'm actually quite certain that you're too ignorant to KNOW what the name is of what you were trying to do.

Why don't you get one of the students you're cheating out of any future with your paltry "teaching" to read my post and explain it to you?

You're not just "not doing well", you're doing extremely badly . . . and it's very clear that what you're doing extremely badly is your job.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 9, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There's no maybe about you being too stupid to realize that your every post is proof that cameras belong in the schoolroom to keep an eye on "educators" like you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Sorry dumbass, but you're still wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


When did I say I had a teaching degree?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


If you are comfortable in your ignorance that's nice for you, but it doesn't change anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


 You're like a toddler flailing in panic in the kiddie pool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Now you are just plain emoting. Try to get a handle on your tender emotions, dearie.


----------



## Winco (Jul 9, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Actually, many "progressives" are terrified of classroom cameras because the video will show the sheer chaos in many urban school classrooms and the inability of teachers to maintain order.


Hey Mister....... I've never been in the classroom watching actual instruction since I was a student, all at once become an expert on classroom management.

Q:  What percentage of urban school ( or rural ) classrooms do YOU imagine this "Sheer Chaos" occurs?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the teacher who had the red nail polish on the other day screaming he's gonna teach it anyway  .....I think the blue is much more fabulous.....roflmao
> ...



Probably not but videos of the insanity will increase by 100 fold !
No doubt


Don't ya love when supporters and purveyors of left wing totalitarianism demand thier Liberties be respected.....ferp...


not necessarily you teach


Or this is fine










						More than 24 public schools push kids book with 'whiteness' contract
					

More than two dozen public schools and school districts are promoting a children's book that features a 'whiteness contract' offered by a shadowy devil figure.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





Or
we have teachers who say if a history book has the word Indian in it ...its a micro aggression ...that and we need anal sex and masturbation books for 3rd graders


They wanna teach history my ass ....teach all of it,,,,!? ....nope
Only what they want and we know what that is  ...which fits into the entire establishments hate Y/T narrative
They're full of shit


_Smile
With a hocus-pocus
You're in focus_
_it's your lucky dayaaaheyhey


SMILE!
You're on candid camera 
Lol_


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey Sue 
Ya see this guy's resignation from couple weeks ago ?
It's a masterpiece 

Although he could of hung around  and caused mayhem 




Nobody knew if it was real or not for a couple days ...it was real he followed up on it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Here's the thing. All of this is complete crap. CRT, teaching kids about masturbation, etc. You will never get an argument from me about it. So let's keep the main thing the main thing and focus on that. Good: getting on all the school boards, all conservative. Great: do like my district, and DEMAND a parent council to endorse all curricula in the schools.

Not good at all: cameras in every classroom. For all the reasons I outlined. Not at all bc I'm afraid of what I'm doing. Because there are minor kids in there.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

Mrs ham planet is all about tasty hams and hating Y/T
She's probably not a deranged left wing lunatic at all lol


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Hey Sue
> Ya see this guy's resignation from couple weeks ago ?
> It's a masterpiece
> 
> ...



I wanted to say EPIC but that doesn't suffice

Important parts of this man are at his knees

The pronouns are just....perfection lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Normies need to get involved in everything 
Local baby local 

I still think thiers no hope ....it more than likely to late


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Hey Sue
> Ya see this guy's resignation from couple weeks ago ?
> It's a masterpiece
> 
> ...



A follow up.

I do not cause "Mayhem". Just ripples. Oh yes.

Why do you think I'm in the public schools still? Sometimes I think--what do conservatives want, really? Why are we NOT in the public schools, taking them back? Why do we always scatter like cockroaches and then suck our thumbs and cry in the corner about how we're losing?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Yes to normies, yes to LOCAL. Absolutely yes to that.

I'm a complete Pollyanna most of the time. I actually think we're winning the culture.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sue
> ...


It's easier to run then stand up to the bullies ...and they're bullies alright 
In some parts of the country they're now dangerous bullies who will ruin ya given the chance


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sue
> ...


I found his follow up 











He ain't wrong


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


Cameras in a class room. Infringe on the child's freedom & liberty how EXACTLY?

The only thing it would infringe on is the teachers ability to do something they shouldn't be doing. Cameras would foster a safer environment.
And cameras would have zero impact on the size of government. 
Simply install the camera and give every parent the pass code to view it anytime they want. 

There is NO LOGICAL REASON to oppose this.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



Other parents in the class do not have a right to see or witness a child get disciplined. To see a child get special help from a paraprofessional. Both of those situations are under privacy laws, specifically. Moreover, you are probably completely ignorant of the fact that many children have "no media" documents signed that say, mostly due to custody issues, they cannot be photographed or filmed FOR ANY REASON.

The general ignorance surrounding this issue....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Schools are already full of security cameras so I dunno wtf you're talking about.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



In the hallways, with no audio, where students are moving quickly. Not where students are learning, are stationary, and more private information pertaining to grades and discipline is going on.

Sorry, you don't have the right to all that private information about everyone else's kids.

ETA: And of course, no one outside the district has access to those cameras unless there's a huge issue. Parents can't "give a code" and peep in, and say, figure out if a kid they don't have custody of is in the building.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


If I have a child in a classroom I have every right to see a feed of that classroom just like parents are allowed to sit in on classrooms.

You have no valid arguments against cameras with pass codes available to parents.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I have a ton of valid arguments and I just gave them all. The arguments are so good they cannot be broken.

If you want to sit in and observe the teacher and/or your child for a short time, that can be accommodated. That's different than having access to all the kids at all times. 

For instance, please deal with what you would do with the children who cannot, by law, be photographed or videotaped. Go


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I know of no such law pertaining to a child in a classroom.









						Keep Security Cameras Out of School Classrooms | LoveToKnow
					

There are many pros and cons for having security cameras in a classroom setting. Because there are compelling arguments from both sides, including from ...




					safety.lovetoknow.com
				




READ

There is no such law


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I am a teacher. I have to work under "such laws". OF COURSE people can expect to keep their minor children away from non-custodial parents in the schools. BTW< I have been teaching for better than two decades.

Face it, you have no idea what you're talking about. None.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I just gave you a link. Being a teacher does not make you a legal scholar lol

Unless you slept at a holiday Inn express last night.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Moreover you realize in the article you cite, they're not even talking about watching the classroom LIVE, right? They're talking about the standard "security camera". It's installed and the footage is stored unless/until there's a reason to view it. And then it's only released to pertinent parties.

You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I just shot you down again. You're so out of your league here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Unless the school has a personal policy against having cameras on campus, legally it is acceptable to install them. School officials can also confirm with the school's lawyer. Although many people cite privacy issues when it comes to security camera installation, it is not technically illegal to do so in the classroom.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

It's only a matter of time. Some schools already have cameras in the classroom that are available to parents. The left and others can throw out bullshit as was just now done but their aversion to it is unfounded in the law.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Texas became the first state to require school districts to install cameras in special education classrooms if requested by parents or staff.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Dunderheads on other threads said the teacher can stay in one spot the entire day and kindergarteners can sit in desks in rows and stay there the entire day--yes, I guess like 1954 or whatnot. Any 5 yo who leaves his desk and therefore appears on the Teacher Cam can get paddled.


No

That was your straw man suggestion that members discussed

And one alleged teacher told us he was already videoing his classes and that was how he did it

Conservatives informed you that there is no law against showing students faces

But if it bothers you software can easily blur their faces out


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2021)

Unless there is criminality in the classrooms there is no need for cctv.


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

I've looked and can't find what in the hell crt is supposed to mean or do. All I find is your typical double-talking bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Wow, all the so called conservatives are jumping on the Big Brother train. Back the hell off and don’t be an over controlling helicopter parent. The education system will go to shit if parents are watching and complaining about everything that happens in classrooms. Nobody is going to want to teach and the school admins are going to get clogged up dealing with bitchy parents. You really don’t see that?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​


Or maybe they are concerned about expanding our Orwellian surveillance state.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Wow, all the so called conservatives are jumping on the Big Brother train.


Conservatives have never been opposed to Big Brother when it serves their agenda.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


She just presented several valid arguments. How about we put cams in you house to make sure there’s no domestic abuse going on. How do you feel about that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, all the so called conservatives are jumping on the Big Brother train.
> ...


Their agenda in this case is to oppose CRT  which I have yet to find a single opponent who knows any details about what that is and how it’s being taught in schools. Just a bunch of talking point parrots. It’s pathetic


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can certainly understand why trump cultists want to film classes full of children......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


I wonder how many of these parents would be appalled when they see how their little darlings REALLY behave in the classroom.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Left Wing extremist would not be freaking out if they didn't have anything to hide.
> Therefore they should be monitored.


same for whitey righties.   Best put cameras in their homes and their churches.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > The Left Wing extremist would not be freaking out if they didn't have anything to hide.
> ...


go ahead, you would be bored


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Teach history the good bad and ugly....not just da white man is da debil
> What's so wrong about that
> 
> And lay off of what grown adult do in the privacy of thier own bedrooms
> ...


What's wrong with that class?


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


Leftists are the ones doing it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > The Left Wing extremist would not be freaking out if they didn't have anything to hide.
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


The right has no less guilt than the left when it comes to bigger government.  The difference is the left is honest about it.  You guys lie about it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Sorry but I don't lie. I don't want a bigger government nor do I want cameras everywhere. If the schools are so bad you need cameras in the classroom, what is really needed is to trash it all and start from scratch. Cameras will only waste money without fixing the problem.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The schools aren’t so bad that cameras are needed in classrooms. Tucker Propagandipshitcarlson just tossed that idea out there and the idiots echoed. It’s the pushback against the huge threat of CRT that nobody actually knows anything about. It’s the product of fake news drama.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Doc7505  care to name one thing you think I got wrong in that statement?


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



~~~~~~
Surveillance cameras can offer quality security assurance and ensure that teachers are teaching their students the three "R's". Parents of school going kids are often found disturbed with the rising number of incidents of classroom violence and now students being taught CRT. This menace can be handled adequately when the classroom is under the pair of monitoring eyes!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dunderheads on other threads said the teacher can stay in one spot the entire day and kindergarteners can sit in desks in rows and stay there the entire day--yes, I guess like 1954 or whatnot. Any 5 yo who leaves his desk and therefore appears on the Teacher Cam can get paddled.
> ...



Uh, no, one member did say that, exactly. How you are going to blur faces out on a live feed?

Hello!?!?


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Kamal-ass. She can do anything.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



There is this, and I have stated it. All the reasonable parents--and this is most of them--will watch the camera feeds for a few days and be satisfied. The crazy parents will watch their child all day long for evidence that surely, surely Precious Petunia is being slighted (this is a tiny minority of parents, but they by far cause a huge amount of problems). Among so many other issues I can't even tell you.

Every teacher would need their own secretary to deal with issues stemming from the live feed. Will we be getting secretaries?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



This is some truth right here, which I also stated in other threads. If the situation in your child's class and school is so bad that you feel you MUST have cameras in classrooms with a live feed, the situation is broken beyond repair. The school is abysmal.

But that's not what my fellow conservatives are after. They simply hate teacher and want after them, and if they have to set up a surveillance state in which minor children can be (creepily) watched at all times by heaven knows who, so be it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Who's doing the monitoring?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Totally agree… it’s the 80/20 rule where the 20% take up the 80% of your time. We don’t need to pander to the kooks. Teachers jobs are hard enough. They don’t need to add micromanagement from the TV audience. Kudos to you for the work you do. Respect


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Not entirely accurate I would say. Conservatives want the surveillance here but they want all the parents surveilling, so not the government. The problem is there's all kinds of privacy issues with minor children at play there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I’d bet the farm that you have no clue what CRT is and how it is being taught in classrooms. You lack principles and  foresight if you really can’t see how negatively this would impact schools. You ready to set cams up in our homes to curb against domestic abuse? How about in our workplaces to curb against sexual harassment? You see where this goes, right? You’re on the wrong side of the argument here


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


Then why not allow cameras in the classrooms where this "accurate history" is being taught?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. I can't imagine having done anything else with my life--and I've been teaching for my entire adult life, since I was 23. Some of the people I have taught with--no one deserves the hero label more, IMO. I have stories. And some teachers should sadly just stay away from children. I'm not at all opposed to strong oversight in my profession. But constant surveillance of Other People's Kids ain't it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Why not put cameras in your home to make sure there is no domestic abuse going on?  In your office to make sure there no harassment going on??


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I saw how challenging it was during Covid and zoom classes. Don’t know how you all did it. I agree there are some
Bad apples that need to get away from the kids and in many districts it is impossible to do that… but all and all I think our schools are doing far better than our hater critics give credit for…. And this CRT campaign is a joke


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> But that's not what my fellow conservatives are after. They simply hate teacher and want after them, and if they have to set up a surveillance state in which minor children can be (creepily) watched at all times by heaven knows who, so be it.


I just want the leftist agenda gone and for kids to be taught things they can use in life like I learned in the '60s. Things like woodshop, industrial arts, home ec, typing, reading and writing.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > But that's not what my fellow conservatives are after. They simply hate teacher and want after them, and if they have to set up a surveillance state in which minor children can be (creepily) watched at all times by heaven knows who, so be it.
> ...


You’re too invested with the “Left is Bad” bs. You don’t even know what CRT is or how it’s being taught yet you’ve been told it’s a leftist agenda so you’re here opposing it. Grow a brain and stop acting like a drone.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why not put cameras in your home to make sure there is no domestic abuse going on?  In your office to make sure there no harassment going on??


What a dumbass thing to post.

Homes are private.

Schools are .......hmm ..... let's see ....... oh yeah  PUBLIC !!!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Oh really?   Is that what is indicated in the OP?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> I just want the leftist agenda gone and for kids to be taught things they can use in life like I learned in the '60s. Things like woodshop, industrial arts, home ec, typing, reading and writing.


You can't indoctrinate brain dead government dependents like that.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not put cameras in your home to make sure there is no domestic abuse going on?  In your office to make sure there no harassment going on??
> ...


More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  A lot happens in churches too......maybe a camera or two in churches.......................


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I just want the leftist agenda gone and for kids to be taught things they can use in life like I learned in the '60s. Things like woodshop, industrial arts, home ec, typing, reading and writing.
> ...


That's why Lefties aren't orange cultists like whitey righties are.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2021)

I've been excommunicated by "conservative circles " for smokin weed

Progs they're like wind up toys ....theyre in live up to your standards mode


Il, throw another democratic socialist talking point out there.....It's no big deal guys ! What's the big deal ?!
Cameras are good
I mean during home schooling kids were getting tossed for having maga flags ,American flags or rifles around thier rooms .....
See you can spot young domestic terrorists with cameras ....RIGHT !


Your phone ,tvs,and computers are already spying on ya anyway
The nsa has every phone call and text you ever made for probably atleast the last decade
Not that they look at them ..but they'll store it all just in case


That's good to right ?

Hummm maybe if they taught actual history or even trying to erase it and weren't grooming ignorant retards some parents Might not be calling for cameras






The issue is never the issue 
The issue is always bong hits


----------



## miketx (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not put cameras in your home to make sure there is no domestic abuse going on?  In your office to make sure there no harassment going on??
> ...


So what? Do you want to stop crime or not?

I cam give you a dozen examples of were we could go big brother in the public arena too if the private home thing is your only argument. Traffic cams for speeding, workplace cams, let mic up and video all of our public parks as people are surly scheming law breaking in those areas… want me to keep going? This idea is stupid and I think you know it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I just want the leftist agenda gone and for kids to be taught things they can use in life like I learned in the '60s. Things like woodshop, industrial arts, home ec, typing, reading and writing.
> ...



My district has what you might call "woodshop plus" program. I can't remember what they call it, but students are in school a couple hours a day and then they're on job sites, construction sites, etc. They leave HS ready to earn advanced cert in the trades. Not making this up.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > But that's not what my fellow conservatives are after. They simply hate teacher and want after them, and if they have to set up a surveillance state in which minor children can be (creepily) watched at all times by heaven knows who, so be it.
> ...


Public schools can no longer afford woodshop, industrial arts, and home ec....that's why they were dropped.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> I've been excommunicated by "conservative circles " for smokin weed
> 
> Progs they're like wind up toys ....theyre in live up to your standards mode
> 
> ...



Well how about this. How about we try not to be idiotic.

How about we say, yep, sure enough it's a problem what kids are taught, and communities and especially parents should have a say in this.

But hey!! A thought. How about we try to solve this problem reasonably, and not by running to the problem like grunting drooling cartoon characters

I know, seems a lot in the 21st century


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> I've been excommunicated by "conservative circles " for smokin weed
> 
> Progs they're like wind up toys ....theyre in live up to your standards mode
> 
> ...


Where do you get your knowledge of what schools are teaching in history class? Do you work in the schools system? Are you reading the textbooks and assignments given to your kids? Or are you getting it from the right wing media? Be honest


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The fact is almost all schools cover these practical subjects, not to mention math, science and the arts. The CRT outrage is coming from a sliver of the curriculum from history and civics classes. And these opposing it don’t even know what’s actually being taught.

AzogtheDefiler is the only one so far that has provided some decent incite from subjects that his girls have been assigned. We used to have good talks about it but he has recently turned into full troll mode


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > I've been excommunicated by "conservative circles " for smokin weed
> ...


They get it from the internet so it must be true.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  A lot happens in churches too......maybe a camera or two in churches.......................


You are deflecting from the topic and we all know why.

You know teaching CRT to children is wrong and abusive.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> That's why Lefties aren't orange cultists like whitey righties are.


It always has to be about skin color for you Racist Leftist MF's !!


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> So what? Do you want to stop crime or not?
> 
> I cam give you a dozen examples of were we could go big brother in the public arena too if the private home thing is your only argument. Traffic cams for speeding, workplace cams, let mic up and video all of our public parks as people are surly scheming law breaking in those areas… want me to keep going? This idea is stupid and I think you know it


See comment #138


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> My district has what you might call "woodshop plus" program. I can't remember what they call it, but students are in school a couple hours a day and then they're on job sites, construction sites, etc. They leave HS ready to earn advanced cert in the trades. Not making this up.


Giving young adults real Life Skills.

That's so Racist 

[sarc off]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


My house is not a public facility ya moron. And her arguments are moot. There is no law prohibiting cameras in the classroom. That was the basis for her argument and she was 100% wrong. So wrong in fact there are already some schools with cameras in the classroom


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  A lot happens in churches too......maybe a camera or two in churches.......................
> ...


What exactly is being taught to children? Can you give some real examples of the curriculum?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You have every right to support a big brother state. It’s ridiculous and laughable in my opinion. How do you feel about lining our PUBLIC roadways with cameras that sends tickets for traffic violations? Sound good to ya?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> What exactly is being taught to children? Can you give some real examples of the curriculum?


Can you?

There is a reason parents across this Country are at the local school boards meetings desperately trying to stop CRT.

If you want to pretend this isn't happening then find one of your like minded psycho Leftist friends to discuss that pink unicorn with.


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only real solution:  get your kids out of the state schools.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is being taught to children? Can you give some real examples of the curriculum?
> ...


So was that a No to my question?? You can’t state anything specific about what’s being taught?! Do yourself a favor and stop buying into they hyped up media narratives


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Could it be that you just don't want to hear any of the many reasons that have been given?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


That statement shows that YOU don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You are not addressing any of the arguments raised, you are just ignoring them and insisting they don't exist.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




~~~~~~
Since all my children are adults, I was unaware of what is being taught in K-12 schools today. I often wondered why my grandchildren were so ignorant of American history, mathematics and reading, but were slowly becoming less independent. 
It seems that the pandemic has exposed what teachers have been inculcating hate, Marxist Communism and anti-American theories to our children....










						Critical race theory debate heats up in Nevada schools
					

Clashes over how to teach students about racism and its role in U.S. history are raging in school districts across Nevada and elsewhere, stoking culture wars over curriculums that have previously r...




					www.reviewjournal.com
				



**********​








						Is Critical Race Theory Taught in K-12 Schools? The NEA Says Yes, and That It Should Be.
					

"It is reasonable and appropriate for curriculum to be informed by academic frameworks..."




					reason.com
				



**********​








						Insidious Teacher Training Standards Must Be Stopped!
					

An Illinois State Board of Education committee has bypassed the legislative process with an amendment that will incorporate Identity Politics, BLM, Critical Race Theory and The 1619 Project into teacher training standards and eventually Illinois public school classrooms.



					illinoisfamily.org


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> . How you are going to blur faces out on a live feed?


Blurring the children's faces is your demand, but its not a legal requirement

But if you insist there software that can accomplish it

Here is just one company that offers it:









						Face Blur software | Anonymize & Blur faces in live video
					

Discover our face blur software and protect the privacy of people recorded in your videos or in images. Try for free!




					sightcorp.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


SweetSue92 has a very low opinion of parents


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They're already full of cameras so whats your point? We have cameras EVERYWHERE here in the metro. All over every intersection and up and down the highways. I have yet to be issued a ticked because of them.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Are these articles your only source of information? Have you gotten anything first hand? Looked at your grandchildren’s curriculum? What specifically have they been taught from CRT that you object to?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I wasn’t making a point I was asking you a question. Care to answer it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I answered it. They are already there and have zero impact on me. How do I feel? Indifferent. If someone can show me that they are being abused for nefarious reasons THEN I might care. 
I have no expectation of privacy on a public road anymore than a child in a classroom full of other people should.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Ok so then is it fair to say that you support them? And don’t even try to claim that you already have the traffic cams surveillance that I laid out. It’s not already there. There are some red light cams and some speeding cams in very select areas. Tech is nearly there where we could cover all the roadways and give tickets for all traffic violations. Do you want that? Thumbs up from Gramps?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about. We have so many cameras that ANY ACCIDENT has a live feed available immediately. Even in the Suburbs where I live. We had a high speed chase that ended in fatalities on my closest main road and they had a live feed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You're really gonna double down on your retarded argument. How many of those cameras that you say are everywhere are automatically sending you tickets for speeding, not using your blinker, failing to wear your seatbelt?! You and I both know they aren’t doing that and we both know that’s what I’m asking you about. Stop trying to dodge the question with false analogies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I didn't dodge shit motherfucker. If I run a red light and get a ticket that's on me. 

YOU are the one moving the fucking goal posts. This thread is about cameras in the classroom but because my points on that subject were 100% correct you divert.

Fuck off


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Every one of your responses has been a dodge. Just go back and read my questions and look how you selectively respond and try to dismiss what I’ve actually asked you. I have no problems with security cameras. Those should be up. But that’s not what we are talking about here. We are talking about parents watching their kids in class to make sure they agree with everything that is being taught, something that no group will ever 100% agree with. Helicopter parents already drive me crazy as it is. Now you want to give them steroids?!. It’s ridiculous. It will clog up our entire school system with nonesense. You vote for that shit all you want. No thanks from this guy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I agree with the helicopter parent statement and that is indeed a risk. BUT there needs to be a method to hold educators accountable. Currently unless they rape a child or say something outlandish in public it is near impossible to get a bad teacher fired. Union BULLSHIT. 
For the betterment of our education system & children's future I can deal with asshole parents.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



There's an old school in New York City that houses teachers that have been found to have molested students or done something criminal that come to the school each day and do nothing and are paid full salary,
"The DOE refused to say how many removed teachers and other tenured staffers remain in limbo, but sources estimate 200 to 400 get paid while awaiting disciplinary hearings. Their salaries total $15 million to $20 million a year".
Repeat this by 115 Blue Plantation cities run by Democrats and the UFT.









						NYC promised to ban teacher ‘rubber rooms’ — they went underground instead
					

The eight city warehouses called “rubber rooms” were spaces of various sizes where up to 1,500 Department of Education employees at a time got paid their full salaries to sit around — free to read …




					nypost.com
				



**********​


			http://www.parentadvocates.org/nicecontent/dsp_printable.cfm?articleID=7501


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



These morons don't understand that as teachers we cannot discuss a student by name with any other teacher where anyone else can hear.  How would that work with cameras in the classroom?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


As per usual, you failed to mention why these teachers are "in limbo". They are awaiting disciplinary hearings because of incompetent administrators failing to provide due process.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Perhaps when you learn to read, you will see you just lied,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dunderheads on other threads said the teacher can stay in one spot the entire day and kindergarteners can sit in desks in rows and stay there the entire day--yes, I guess like 1954 or whatnot. Any 5 yo who leaves his desk and therefore appears on the Teacher Cam can get paddled.
> ...


You keep putting out that bullshit!  What software?  How much does it cost?

That completely defeats the purpose in having the cameras, doesn't it?

It exists only in your overactive and paranoid imagination.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Texas became the first state to require school districts to install cameras in special education classrooms if requested by parents or staff.


This is just another typical post by your dementia riddled brain.  Where is the link, Crypt keeper?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 10, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Ok well I agree with you about that. I’ve seen a few bad apples out there who aren’t held accountable and pretty much can’t be fired. But that is a desperate issue. Having parents tune in and watch classes is not a solution to that. In fact it will make the clogged up bureaucracy  even worse and more energy will go into unions and lawsuits and parental conflicts than actually educating the kids.

classes are taught with an approved curriculum and text books. Parents have every opportunity to see what those are. They have every opportunity to talk about what was learned in class with their kids after school, help with homework and other assignments, and they can always meet with teachers to discuss any issues or questions they might have. Issues can also be taken up with the school board. That’s the correct process to take. Not classroom TV for parental critique


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


There is no law idiot. If there was then all the schools with cameras currently in the classroom would be in deep shit.

I get it though. You're another one of the know it alls who think they know everything.

Cite the LAW or STFU


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


So it's fine to put cameras on Police...but not fine to put them on the people we entrust with teaching our impressionable children?  Are you shitting me?  What possible reason would teachers have for not wanting parents to see what it is that they do in their classrooms?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Who do you honestly think will be watching it?  Mom who is over an hour away by commute?  Dad who interrupts his management meeting because it is time for his kid to study math?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

There are no federal laws regarding electronic surveillance of school employees per se. ... For example, courts have ruled that video cameras are permissible in common areas of the school, such as hallways, classrooms and libraries, where privacy is not reasonably expected.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Why don't you get off your fat ass and visit the classroom to see what is being taught?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

I find it amusing that we have so called teachers in this thread that claim to know THE LAW about cameras in the classroom yet none of them can provide a link to such laws. On the other hand I have provided links and evidence that no such law exists yet they persist.

What yall trying to hide?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


How are the cameras on police?  Body cams do not show the police officer, but what he or she sees, and it is not broadcast for your perverse entertainment.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  A lot happens in churches too......maybe a camera or two in churches.......................
> ...


Get your LOCAL school board to do away with it.  Simple f-ing solution!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


Schools are not run by states, but local school boards.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > . How you are going to blur faces out on a live feed?
> ...


Hey shit for brains!  Try reading the first sentence in your link and tell me why that would not work.

My God, can you pour piss out of a boot with the instructions written on the heel?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Perverse entertainment?  What is it you think goes on in those classrooms that you think I'm going to find entertaining?


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Hah...., in some cases 20 years?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Many proponents of cameras in the classroom are pedophiles who want a free show.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Did you just call me a pedophile?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


It was a stupid fucking statement. There are literally thousands upon thousands of easily accessible videos of children all over the internet. Cameras in the classroom would be restricted viewing only. 

Beginning to think the "admiral" is a damn retard


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Many oponents of cameras in the classroom are teachers who want to rape children.


How's that shoe fit???

Fucking idiot


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


If you cannot prove your case, what difference does the time make?

I was a teacher and school administrator for 21 years.  We had a teacher accused of providing drugs to students for inappropriate relationships.  He was reassigned to the district printing office so he would have no contact with students.  Investigation of his case lasted the better part of two years.  In the end, he was found not be not guilty of the charges.  He came right back to our school, finished out the year, and nothing was ever mentioned again.  He was one of the best teachers in our school and the principal had major amounts of egg on her face for failing to document the details.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


If the shoe fits, wear that bitch!

No I did not call you a pedophile although some of your compatriots show all the signs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I have not seen a single person on this site who shows any signs of such activity. Literally no one.
When you can't support your position without resorting to such vile bullshit you don't belong here.

Scumbag


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So you did call me that but then you didn't have the stones to back it up?  Aren't you the tough guy!


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Many of those teachers that are warehoused in NYC are accused of pedophelia and/or molestation.
The object of the warehosing is to guarantee the tenure and salaries of the union teachers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


You need remedial reading! Fornicate thyself and the steed upon which though didst arrive!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


So why aren't they in jail?  It is because no one can prove their guilt, dumbass!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You're one of those on line cowards that talks shit about people instead of making a valid argument and then pretends they didn't do it because they know they're going to get in trouble.  Nobody in this debate is a pedophile and you're an ass wipe for making the claim!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



So you got someone to read you the post showing I was not talking about you?  Why won't you admit that?

Though may ingest a satchel of Richards.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Carlson is promoting it, it's bullshit. Why would they be freaking out? What do teachers have to hide? 
Get to the point and piss off?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Who were you accusing of being a pedophile?  You made the claim.  Why are you running from it now like a little fucking coward?  You're some Admiral!  Someone like you should be swabbing decks!  You don't have enough back bone to command others.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


If it is not you, why the fuck do you care?  You can't even fucking read!  If I were you, I'd crawl off back under that rock I slithered out from until I learned to read and carry on a reasoned debate.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You keep putting out that bullshit! What software? How much does it cost?
> 
> That completely defeats the purpose in having the cameras, doesn't it?
> 
> It exists only in your overactive and paranoid imagination.


Here is the evidence that it does exist

All I am interested  is the lies that the teachers are telling the children  so a video record of the teachers is all I want









						Face Blur software | Anonymize & Blur faces in live video
					

Discover our face blur software and protect the privacy of people recorded in your videos or in images. Try for free!




					sightcorp.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Hey shit for brains! Try reading the first sentence in your link and tell me why that would not work.


I am not going go play Go Fetch with you

If you have a point to make lets see it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You keep putting out that bullshit! What software? How much does it cost?
> ...



Ok, I have had it with your fucking ignorance.  If the CRT is NOT in the schools curriculum, why would a teacher, especially a math, science, or language arts teacher, ever address such a thing?

You have shit for brains, fucktard!  That face-blur software is primarily for identification purposes if you had bothered to read the site. It does facial recognition!  Now, you still have not shown how much that would cost for a typical school.  Why is this so hard for you?  I know why!  You are simply stupid to the bone!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Hey shit for brains! Try reading the first sentence in your link and tell me why that would not work.
> ...


You go fetch!  You made the claim.  Back it the fuck up!  I swear, you are getting more stupid by the minute.  I would suggest you call for a doctor's appointment, first thing Monday morning.  You are regressing at such a rate that Joe Biden looks like a fucking genius compared to some of the shit you are spouting!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why do I care that you accuse people of being pedophiles because you can't come up with a valid argument?  You were a teacher?  That right there is why our education system is so FUBARED!  To have an idiot like you teaching impressionable kids borders on child abuse!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


What's laughable is that you actually think calling anyone who disagrees with you a "pedophile" is carrying on a reasoned debate!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


You really have no right to discuss this topic any longer.  You have consistently proven you cannot read, made false accusations, and personal attacks.  You have failed to even remotely come up with a valid argument and I personally feel sorry for you and anyone you come in contact with.  Hopefully, you did not reproduce so that the ignorance will not be passed to future generations.  Now, kiss my ass and come up with something factual to discuss instead of your paranoid delusions.  If not, I will place your happy ass on ignore with all of the others on this message board with room temp IQs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I did not accuse you of being a pedophile.  That should be your only concern if it is true.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> If the CRT is NOT in the schools curriculum, why would a teacher, especially a math, science, or language arts teacher, ever address such a thing?


All the teachers spilling out of the lib puppy mills are under suspicion of brainwashing on a variety of topics

CRT is just the spark that lit the fuse

And with such a profane and short tempered attitude as yours you should not be a teacher at all


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You are just babbling without making sense


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > . How you are going to blur faces out on a live feed?
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...


Funny how none of the people getting worked up about all this never do that.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> How do you know?


How do I know what?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > . How you are going to blur faces out on a live feed?
> ...



I'm really tired of arguing with ignorance and I'm just about done. I'm going to ask you ONE MORE TIME. How are you going to blur the faces of children who are moving around a classroom on a LIVE FEED???

Answer or I'm done, because I have proven it's an idiotic idea. 

Second, as I have already insisted many times, "NO MEDIA" documents are absolutely a thing which none of you can dispute because you really have no idea. You just keep stomping your feet and pouting.

And last, if you think at least a small percentage of parents are not crazy you don't know people. Looking at the way you all behave here, I'm looking at the crazy population.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Your points were wrong but you can't back off. Everyone can see it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm really tired of arguing with ignorance and I'm just about done. I'm going to ask you ONE MORE TIME. How are you going to blur the faces of children who are moving around a classroom on a LIVE FEED???


I keep providing you with a link to software that can do that

Visualization
Plug & play solution
No need to program
Easy to use
Real-time and post processing blur functionalities 









						Face Blur software | Anonymize & Blur faces in live video
					

Discover our face blur software and protect the privacy of people recorded in your videos or in images. Try for free!




					sightcorp.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Last time. You do not have a right to see the other children in the classroom getting extra help, having grades distributed, getting disciplined. Sorry if that hurts you fee-fees.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Second, as I have already insisted many times, "NO MEDIA" documents are absolutely a thing which none of you can dispute because you really have no idea.


That sentence makes no sense


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Last time. You do not have a right to see the other children in the classroom getting extra help, having grades distributed, getting disciplined. Sorry if that hurts you fee-fees.


You have no right to prevent patents from seeing what you do with their children all day


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really tired of arguing with ignorance and I'm just about done. I'm going to ask you ONE MORE TIME. How are you going to blur the faces of children who are moving around a classroom on a LIVE FEED???
> ...



Does it blur identities to the point that the other parents in the classroom do not know who the students are for the purposes of discipline and grading? 

How much does it cost per classroom?

Maybe if you trust the public school teachers in your local school district so very little, you should homeschool your kids. I would suggest that you do.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Second, as I have already insisted many times, "NO MEDIA" documents are absolutely a thing which none of you can dispute because you really have no idea.
> ...



I have already gone over this many times in the thread. Keep up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Does it blur identities to the point that the other parents in the classroom do not know who the students are for the purposes of discipline and grading?


They can probably figure it out

And that is not against the law


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Every single parent in the class would know, even with "facial blurring technology", whose kid is who. Besides, since Mac would want to HEAR what's going on, the children would be heard as well. The facial blurring would do nothing and he must know it, but arguing with people like him and Grandpa is like trying to nail jello. Remember the braintrust who wanted kindergarteners in seats in rows all day long, with the teacher in one spot so he/she can be recorded? That's what we're dealing with here.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Maybe if you trust the public school teachers in your local school district so very little, you should homeschool your kids.


I think school choice is the best solition


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it blur identities to the point that the other parents in the classroom do not know who the students are for the purposes of discipline and grading?
> ...



You believe that there are no privacy laws in regards to schools, Mac? 

The rank ignorance


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if you trust the public school teachers in your local school district so very little, you should homeschool your kids.
> ...



I hope you realize that some of the biggest offenders of CRT are the private schools in NYC. I'm not opposed to school choice. Just know that. Now inform yourself.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Last time. You do not have a right to see the other children in the classroom getting extra help, having grades distributed, getting disciplined. Sorry if that hurts you fee-fees.
> ...



Here is the deal, Mac. When you send your child to a school, you are ALSO sending them to a place where there are children WHO ARE NOT YOURS. You rather agree to that. And you have NO RIGHT to see what THEY do all day. Get that? 

It's like an unspoken agreement. If you really need to see every little bit of what goes on in your child's life all day, school is not for you or them. Homeschool them, and then good luck cutting those apron strings. 

Let me put this another way. If it was just me teaching Mac's kids, you can film me and watch me all the livelong day. It's not ME I'm concerned about, believe it or not. But if it's MAC looking in on Mac's kids plus all the other kids THAT ARE NOT YOUR KIDS, no. That's creepy and strange and all kinds of what? 

Come on now.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You believe that there are no privacy laws in regards to schools, Mac?


Sure

No cameras in the bathrooms and showers

And you may find some really lib district that prohibits cameras in the classroom

But thats just local policy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > If the CRT is NOT in the schools curriculum, why would a teacher, especially a math, science, or language arts teacher, ever address such a thing?
> ...


What lit your tampon's fuse?  I retired 3 years ago dumbass! We never have to worry about you simply because you are stupid and incapable of teaching a fish to swim.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it blur identities to the point that the other parents in the classroom do not know who the students are for the purposes of discipline and grading?
> ...


You keep making this claim that is not against the law. You are dead wrong! Why are you so stupid? Many teachers have told you that you are wrong, but you blather on!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



So this is on front page Google, pull down menu. This is 3rd grade level stuff:

_People *have* the *right* to be free from intrusion into personal matters, even in a school setting. The *right* to *student privacy* extends to education records, admissions, and conduct, for example._


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Tricky application of just the FEDERAL law Mac says doesn't even exist:





__





						Frequently Asked Questions | Protecting Student Privacy
					






					studentprivacy.ed.gov


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


LOL  Did you just accuse someone of making false accusations and personal attacks?  You accused everyone on the board that doesn't agree with YOUR viewpoint of being a pedophile, you buffoon!  Now you're going to get your panties in a bunch and start bloviating about putting people on ignore?  You're a world class idiot.  A male version of a Karen!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Oh no...you accused EVERYONE who disagrees with you of being a pedophile!  That's how petty and idiotic you are!  You use John Wayne as your avatar?  He must be rolling over in his grave at that!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What lit your tampon's fuse? I retired 3 years ago dumbass! We never have to worry about you simply because you are stupid and incapable of teaching a fish to swim.


Based on your internet attitude I say good riddance


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You keep making this claim that is not against the law. You are dead wrong! Why are you so stupid? Many teachers have told you that you are wrong, but you blather on!


The teachers are making an unsupported claim


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You keep making this claim that is not against the law. You are dead wrong! Why are you so stupid? Many teachers have told you that you are wrong, but you blather on!
> ...



Supported my claim with a link to the federal law. There are state laws as well


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> So this is on front page Google, pull down menu. This is 3rd grade level stuff:
> 
> _People *have* the *right* to be free from intrusion into personal matters, even in a school setting. The *right* to *student privacy* extends to education records, admissions, and conduct, for example._


Oh well, if some unnamed lib at Google says so who am I to argue?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Supported my claim with a link to the federal law. There are state laws as well


No federal law exists banning security cameras in public school classrooms


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Supported my claim with a link to the federal law. There are state laws as well
> ...



Nice goalposts. We're talking about privacy laws. If you "give parents a code" by which they could watch everything in the classroom LIVE you best believe a host of those privacy laws are violated, which you know, which is why you snuck in "security cameras" suddenly

Admit it. You have to back off the live cameras with a code. We know.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> which you know, which is why you snuck in "security cameras" suddenly


Security is the reason for the cameras

Parents have a right to protect their children from bad teachers


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > which you know, which is why you snuck in "security cameras" suddenly
> ...



"Security cameras" simply record the footage which can then be seen IF there is a dispute, by limited parties ONLY. That's what is done now, in hallways, buses etc. Is that what you're talking about? Be clear.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Second, as I have already insisted many times, "NO MEDIA" documents are absolutely a thing which none of you can dispute because you really have no idea.
> ...


That's because you are stupid.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > which you know, which is why you snuck in "security cameras" suddenly
> ...


Define "bad teacher:.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Security cameras" simply record the footage which can then be seen IF there is a dispute, by limited parties ONLY. That's what is done now, in hallways, buses etc. Is that what you're talking about? Be clear.


I am talking about allowing parents to monitor what the teachers are teaching their children

And its for the protection of the kids

Your claim of absolute privacy for the children is absurd

Otherwise the teacher could not even be in the room with the children


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if you trust the public school teachers in your local school district so very little, you should homeschool your kids.
> ...


Really?  How does that work?  The best high school in my Florida district was already at 120% capacity.  Are you going to stack students like cord wood in the buildings?

BTW, have you ever seen a building teach a child anything?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You keep making this claim that is not against the law. You are dead wrong! Why are you so stupid? Many teachers have told you that you are wrong, but you blather on!
> ...


You are a lying sack of shit.  There is a claim that is fully supported.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Security cameras" simply record the footage which can then be seen IF there is a dispute, by limited parties ONLY. That's what is done now, in hallways, buses etc. Is that what you're talking about? Be clear.
> ...



The teacher is certified, fingerprinted, background checked, and in the building with oversight. The parents AGREE to have the teacher teach their child. So if you want this to happen, your job is to get all the parents in the class to AGREE to have all the parents in the class watch in on the class all the time. That includes the kids who have the "No Media" documents signed, Mac.

Go for it. Start the movement. Mind you, it's not just the uber-conservatives you have to sway. It's ALL of them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Security cameras" simply record the footage which can then be seen IF there is a dispute, by limited parties ONLY. That's what is done now, in hallways, buses etc. Is that what you're talking about? Be clear.
> ...


Get your teacher certification and go to work in a school.  Then you will realize how stupid you were!

On second thought, get someone else, because you are apparently too stupid to rise above that GED.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Define "bad teacher:.


Like the man said, we know it when we see it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Define "bad teacher:.
> ...



Stop jawing and get busy Mac! Find just one classroom of 25 kids with 50 parents who will sign off on all the other parents watching their kids all the time. With sound on. 

Go on! Get busy!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You sure dont like the daylight

I’m glad teachers are throughly screened 

But its never enough to weed out all the pedophiles, is it?

Teachers have no right to prevent parents from observing what goes on in the  classroom with their children


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Stop jawing Mac! Go find that classroom whose parents feel copacetic about 50 other adults peeking in on their babies allll the time!!

Go on, go on!! Time's a wasting! Once you find one, I'm sure you'll just find scads don't you think? Because the general public is so trustworthy these days!!!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Stop jawing and get busy Mac! Find just one classroom of 25 kids with 50 parents who will sign off on all the other parents watching their kids all the time. With sound on.


Are you saying parents have no right to see whats going on in the classroom with their children?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You are showing signs of hysteria

Because you know you have no legal right to prevent parents from observing what you are teaching their children


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop jawing and get busy Mac! Find just one classroom of 25 kids with 50 parents who will sign off on all the other parents watching their kids all the time. With sound on.
> ...



I am saying the method you are proposing is impractical and even creepy. Because there are minor children which I have stated from the beginning. and you have NO RIGHT to peek in on the live goings-on of other people's children.

If you can't live with that, homeschool your kids. That's it, Mac.

Now I'm done. Let the general population here see how you did, and if they would like THEIR children being watched by a general population of OTHER PARENTS, ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I am saying the method you are proposing is impractical and even creepy. Because there are minor children which I have stated from the beginning. and you have NO RIGHT to peek in on the live goings-on of other people's children


You claim parents have no right to see what you are teaching their children 

and I say there is no law that gives you that power


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Define "bad teacher:.
> ...


You can't provide specifics.  Pathetic!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You have this strange obsession with pedophilia,  Why is it?  You just want the broadcast so you can get your jollies without leaving the house?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying the method you are proposing is impractical and even creepy. Because there are minor children which I have stated from the beginning. and you have NO RIGHT to peek in on the live goings-on of other people's children
> ...


You are wrong.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You can't provide specifics. Pathetic!


There are far too many to list them all

But here is one that most lib teachers could agree on

What if the teacher told the kids that Jesus is the Son of God the Creator, and died on the cross  for our sins?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You have this strange obsession with pedophilia,


Maybe so

We cant undo the harm that perverts do to children 

Once done it remains for the rest of their life

Dont you agree?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You just want the broadcast so you can get your jollies without leaving the house?


What are you trying to hide that causes you to retreat behind personal insults?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You can't provide specifics. Pathetic!
> ...


If they were teaching a class of the Christian religion, no problem.  Teachers know that any other discussion would be inappropriate.  I taught various religions when I was teaching about their impact of world history.  The fact that I am a Christian did not enter into the discussion with most of my students, who were mostly Muslim.

You have examples of teachers doing this and no consequences being offered?  Of course not!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You have this strange obsession with pedophilia,
> ...


Apparently, that is your area of expertise.  I have never met nor even heard of a teacher where I worked that was even accused, much less proven to be such.  Your "Chicken Little" act is getting very tiresome.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You just want the broadcast so you can get your jollies without leaving the house?
> ...


I am hiding nothing.  I am pointing out your ignorance.  I actually have tempered my insults far from what you deserve.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> If they were teaching a class of the Christian religion, no problem. Teachers know that any other discussion would be inappropriate.


Yet in the classroom with no oversight inappropriate influence on children by the teacher can and often does take place


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Apparently, that is your area of expertise. I have never met nor even heard of a teacher where I worked that was even accused, much less proven to be such.


Probably not in the classroom with other students watching

But far too many teachers have been sent to prison for having sex with a student


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I am hiding nothing. I am pointing out your ignorance. I actually have tempered my insults far from what you deserve.


You’re a boor who cant bully adults the same way you can children

And that makes you angry and insulting


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > If they were teaching a class of the Christian religion, no problem. Teachers know that any other discussion would be inappropriate.
> ...


How do you know this to be true if no one sees it?

Your logic is that it must be taking place because no one can see it happening. That's stupid.  

Also, there is supervision, as you have been told time and time again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, that is your area of expertise. I have never met nor even heard of a teacher where I worked that was even accused, much less proven to be such.
> ...


Really?  How many?  That Chicken Little act is getting tiresome,  How does that compare to other professions?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Your logic is that it must be taking place because no one can see it happening. That's stupid.


Sometimes students record something and post it on the internet


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Really? How many?


Once would be too many


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Your logic is that it must be taking place because no one can see it happening. That's stupid.
> ...


So, students violating school rules proves that the problem is widespread.  How many of those teachers were NOT disciplined?

Chicken Little has NOTHING on you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Really? How many?
> ...


Agreed, but nowhere near realistic.  

Still refusing to answer questions?  You realize that other readers of this forum is probably not impressed with that room temp IQ you keep on display.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

I am struck by the arrogance of the teachers on this topic

They seem to think they have absolute ownership of the children from 8am to 3pm mon-friday


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So, students violating school rules proves that the problem is widespread.


A rule that exists to protect the teachers


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Before we go any further… I’ve read _1984_ at least three times and am unfamiliar with anything Tucker said that is “reminiscent of something from George Orwell’s classic dystopian novel[.]”
> In fact, Tucker’s suggestion is the exact opposite of “something from George Orwell’s classic dystopian novel[.]” Tucker is suggesting we monitor the government. _1984_ is about (among other things) the government monitoring private citizens. So Moran got his metaphor exactly wrong, which tells me he’s probably a product of government-run public schools.



Actually, no.  It's monitoring someone at their workplace to take things out of context. 

Let's put a camera at your workplace, right above your desk, and then catch you every time you are browsing USMB at work, goofing on the internet, bullshitting with your friends or picking your nose.  Seems fair to me.  

Or we can just treat teachers like professionals.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  A lot happens in churches too......maybe a camera or two in churches.......................
> ...


More child abuse happens in homes than in schools.  Why are you trying to cover that up?  

What part of CRT is abusive?   Link that part for us.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I am struck by the arrogance of the teachers on this topic
> 
> They seem to think they have absolute ownership of the children from 8am to 3pm mon-friday



You obviously have no concept of the legal principal i_n loco parentis._

*Why don't you get your ass into a classroom and learn how things work? This stupidity you keep on display needs to stop!*


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Still refusing to answer questions?
> 
> You realize that other readers of this forum is probably not impressed with that room temp IQ you keep on display.


And you are still hiding behind personal insults as your shield


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > So, students violating school rules proves that the problem is widespread.
> ...


No.  It is a rule to prevent disruption of the educational process, which seems to be your ultimate desire.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Still refusing to answer questions?
> ...


Answer the question then and you won't appear to have shit for brains!  Why are you using that as a shield?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why don't you get your ass into a classroom and learn how things work? This stupidity you keep on display needs to stop!


that would  violate SweetSue92 idea of absolute privacy for children and your desire to protect teachers


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is being taught to children? Can you give some real examples of the curriculum?
> ...


You are the one making claims you cannot back up about CRT in order to support putting cameras in classrooms.   What is it about CRT that has your panties in a bunch?  Link it for us...................if you can.

"There is a reason parents across this country are at the local school boards [sic] meetings desperately (ain't that the truth!) trying to stop CRT......and that reason is.........................?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Big Brother government supporter.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Those helicopter and snowplow parents that already make education a living nightmare....that's who.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You obviously have no concept of the legal principal i_n loco parentis._


And you obviously think loco parentis trumps real parents


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And guess who loves the idea MOST of "thousands upon thousands of easily accessible videos of children...."?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You are the one making claims you cannot back up about CRT in order to support putting cameras in classrooms.   What is it about CRT that has your panties in a bunch?  Link it for us...................if you can.
> 
> "There is a reason parents across this country are at the local school boards [sic] meetings desperately (ain't that the truth!) trying to stop CRT......and that reason is.........................?


I don't have to back up anything.

Your denial about what this racist brainwashing bullshit called CRT is is meaningless.

Parents across this nation are fighting back against the Racist Left.

What you think it is in that Alt Left Reality you live in is irrelevant.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you get your ass into a classroom and learn how things work? This stupidity you keep on display needs to stop!
> ...


No.  Why are you lying?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously have no concept of the legal principal i_n loco parentis._
> ...


It does in the school.

Did you realize that in many schools, the law holds the school responsible for the child's safety from the time they walk out the door of their residence until they return?  Of course you didn't, because you are ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Security cameras" simply record the footage which can then be seen IF there is a dispute, by limited parties ONLY. That's what is done now, in hallways, buses etc. Is that what you're talking about? Be clear.
> ...


Families can come in for classroom visits, and there are parent-teacher conferences throughout the year. In addition, parents can communicate with their children's teachers any time.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Define "bad teacher:.
> ...


Dodge.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying the method you are proposing is impractical and even creepy. Because there are minor children which I have stated from the beginning. and you have NO RIGHT to peek in on the live goings-on of other people's children
> ...


Now you've been reduced to arguing with your own straw man?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You can't provide specifics. Pathetic!
> ...


Dodge.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Did you realize that in many schools, the law holds the school responsible for the child's safety from the time they walk out the door of their residence until they return?


Thats not true


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I am struck by the arrogance of the teachers on this topic
> 
> They seem to think they have absolute ownership of the children from 8am to 3pm mon-friday


You fell in love with a half-baked idea you pulled out of your ass, and now you are just too stubborn to let it go despite the fact that you failed to think it through in the first place.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Did you realize that in many schools, the law holds the school responsible for the child's safety from the time they walk out the door of their residence until they return?
> ...


What knowledge of the subject informs that objection? Just because?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I am struck by the arrogance of the teachers on this topic
> 
> They seem to think they have absolute ownership of the children from 8am to 3pm mon-friday


When was the last time you set foot in a school?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Families can come in for classroom visits,


That would violate SweetSue92 rule that students have an absolute right to privacy


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Families can come in for classroom visits,
> ...


That's another straw man. It is painfully clear that you cannot defend this idea.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Just because?


Yes

I dont claim to know everything


Maybe I’m wrong but the Admiral will have to prove it

 libs cant just throw out a claim and dare others to disprove it

Thats another version of Go Fetch that I refuse to play


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Its sue’s idea not mine


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Now you've been reduced to arguing with your own straw man?


Nonsense

Its the teachers straw man


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Just because?
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 11, 2021)

So, are right wingers concerned about teachers even teaching about the slave trade, the south's and North's enrichment from it, the Jim Crow era, the civil rights movement, abolitionists, the civil war, the 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendments, the Ku Klux Klan Acts, the Civil Rights Act, etc?

Is any of the above considered CRT?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Now you've been reduced to arguing with your own straw man?
> ...


YOU posted the straw man. If you deny it, quote the speaker directly instead of making shit up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> YOU posted the straw man. If you deny it, quote the speaker directly instead of making shit up.


Sue claims that parents have no right to view video from the classrooms where their children are taught

And I say no such law exists


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> So, are right wingers concerned about teachers even teaching about the slave trade, the south's and North's enrichment from it, the Jim Crow era, the civil rights movement, abolitionists, the civil war, the 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendments, the Ku Klux Klan Acts, the Civil Rights Act, etc?
> 
> Is any of the above considered CRT?


All of that has been taught for decades and decades. The addition of a suggestion that therefore ALL 'white' people alive today are evil and criminally liable for everything in the past, no matter how long ago, is the new part that many people (of all races) are not comfortable with.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > YOU posted the straw man. If you deny it, quote the speaker directly instead of making shit up.
> ...


That is not only not what she said, but it is NOT the straw man you posted. You wouldn't have changed your comment if you didn't realize that. This means you are being deliberately dishonest.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> That is not only not what she said, but it is NOT the straw man you posted.


If you think so post the quotes


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

FERPA & COPPA


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

"Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> Families can come in for classroom visits,


That would violate SweetSue92 rule that students have an absolute right to privacy"


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

"You claim parents have no right to see what you are teaching their children"


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> FERPA & COPPA


Dont make me laugh

FERPA & COPPA do not prevent cameras in the classroom for parents to monitor


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> That would violate @SweetSue92 rule that students have an absolute right to privacy"





Unkotare said:


> You claim parents have no right to see what you are teaching their children"


Those two examples are only a sample of sue’s desperate attempt to keep parental eyes out of the classroom


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > FERPA & COPPA
> ...


How do you know? Have you read through them completely? Are you a legal expert? Are you just talking out your ass again?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > That would violate @SweetSue92 rule that students have an absolute right to privacy"
> ...


Those are examples of Straw man that you posted. If you have to be dishonest in your desperate struggle to keep this feeling argument alive, then you might as well just let it go.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Are you a legal expert?


No I’m not

But I can read and I have common sense


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Just because?
> ...


Why should I prove it?  You make the claim, and it is YOUR responsibility to prove your assertions are correct.

Been on a message board long?  Apparently you do not know your responsibility to back up your lies if you can.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You are the one making claims you cannot back up about CRT in order to support putting cameras in classrooms.   What is it about CRT that has your panties in a bunch?  Link it for us...................if you can.
> ...


"I don't have to back up anything".....of course you don't....it just con-firms that you know nothing about CRT except that you've been well groomed by the orange cult to hate it.  You don't know why, you just obey.  Sucker.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a legal expert?
> ...


All evidence you have provided is to the contrary.  You obviously cannot read and you are grossly ignorant.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Those are examples of Straw man that you posted. If you have to be dishonest in your desperate struggle to keep this feeling argument alive, then you might as well just let it go.


Those are accurate representations of SweetSue92 s position

First she claimed that no one was allowed to see the faces of the children

I showed her how to overcome that objection

Then she claimed that the students identity could be guessed and that was illegal

But that is utter nonsense  

The students are not entitled to such absolute  anonymity


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Did you realize that in many schools, the law holds the school responsible for the child's safety from the time they walk out the door of their residence until they return?
> ...


It most certainly is.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> evidence you have provided is to the contrary. You obviously cannot read you are grossly ignorant.


You have not proven the claim that cameras in the classroom are illegal


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It most certainly is.


Can you provide a link to that claim?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Doesn't change the FACT that you are a Big Brother, Big Government supporter.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> "You claim parents have no right to see what you are teaching their children"


I guess all those school districts aren't really posting their curriculum on their District web-sites then.......


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "I don't have to back up anything".....of course you don't....it just con-firms that you know nothing about CRT except that you've been well groomed by the orange cult to hate it.  You don't know why, you just obey.  Sucker.


I have never heard Trump say anything about CRT, Jackass .....

But, I have heard more than enough from commentators and parents both local and aboard about CRT.

I know the Communist agenda of the Left and what they are doing.

And, I know why Leftist scum like you support and defend Racism.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a legal expert?
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Those are examples of Straw man that you posted. If you have to be dishonest in your desperate struggle to keep this feeling argument alive, then you might as well just let it go.
> ...


That's a lie. If you want an accurate representation you need a direct quote.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a legal expert?
> ...


No, you're not. Stop pretending you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have common sense


You are keeping that secret well-hidden.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


That dude is the king of not having a clue about anything he tries and argue about. Sorry Johhnyboy, if you can’t back your shit up then you aren’t playing the game. No respect for anything you say when you play that way.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why should I prove it? You make the claim, and it is YOUR responsibility to prove your assertions are correct.


I didnt make the claim, you did

And you tried to back it up but failed

There is no law preventing parents from having cameras in the classroom


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't have to back up anything".....of course you don't....it just con-firms that you know nothing about CRT except that you've been well groomed by the orange cult to hate it.  You don't know why, you just obey.  Sucker.
> ...


What have you heard from your media commentators and from parents that you see in the news? CRT bad, leftist, communism, bad… anything else?! Haha


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

http://needham.k12.ma.us/UserFiles/Servers/Server_64429/File/District/Superintendent/Remote%20Learning%20and%20Student%20Privacy.pdf#:~:text=Screenshots%2C%20pictures%2C%20audio%2Fvideo,and%20comply%20with%20Massachusetts%20law.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That dude is the king of not having a clue about anything he tries and argue about. Sorry Johhnyboy, if you can’t back your shit up then you aren’t playing the game. No respect for anything you say when you play that way.


Do you deny that CRT has a Racist agenda.

That it teaches children that America is a Racist Nation and that ALL White Americans have White Privilege? 

Do you deny that this is harmful for children?

That among other things is what is being alleged.

Let's try it this way.

How about you back up your on shit and prove those allegations are false and that thousands of parents across this Country are wrong about CRT.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> What have you heard from your media commentators and from parents that you see in the news? CRT bad, leftist, communism, bad… anything else?! Haha


That's right.

That's exactly what millions of Americans across this Country are to understand about CRT.

Now is your chance to prove all of us wrong.

Put up or STFU !!


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 11, 2021)

Burn the state schools down.  Take a wrecking ball to them.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> http://needham.k12.ma.us/UserFiles/Servers/Server_64429/File/District/Superintendent/Remote%20Learning%20and%20Student%20Privacy.pdf#:~:text=Screenshots%2C%20pictures%2C%20audio%2Fvideo,and%20comply%20with%20Massachusetts%20law.


Your reference deals with education records not video in the classroom for parents to view


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't have to back up anything".....of course you don't....it just con-firms that you know nothing about CRT except that you've been well groomed by the orange cult to hate it.  You don't know why, you just obey.  Sucker.
> ...


You are a good cultist.   A good sucker for the orange grift.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > That dude is the king of not having a clue about anything he tries and argue about. Sorry Johhnyboy, if you can’t back your shit up then you aren’t playing the game. No respect for anything you say when you play that way.
> ...


Show us the "Racist agenda" of CRT.   Quote some of it that is racist.   Go right ahead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I respectfully disagree


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What have you heard from your media commentators and from parents that you see in the news? CRT bad, leftist, communism, bad… anything else?! Haha
> ...


Show us the part of CRT that is racist.   Still waiting for you to show us that you even know what CRT really is.....instead of you just being a good cultist that believes anything the orange GOP shoves down your throat.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > http://needham.k12.ma.us/UserFiles/Servers/Server_64429/File/District/Superintendent/Remote%20Learning%20and%20Student%20Privacy.pdf#:~:text=Screenshots%2C%20pictures%2C%20audio%2Fvideo,and%20comply%20with%20Massachusetts%20law.
> ...


"We are required to inform you of the following regulations and ask for your consent.... and to inform you of the following NPS policy, state, and federal *laws*, including the so-called _Massachusetts Wiretapping Act and the Federal Educational Rights and Privacy Act (FERPA)..."_


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I have tried to be fair but now I'm going to say you're not so great at debating. You added "absolute" so as to make my points ridiculous. Yes, students DO have a right to privacy in MANY areas SO THAT classrooms cannot be videotaped at all times, with audio. That does not mean no adults can ever be present.

You've really been soundly defeated and should crawl away


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Show us the "Racist agenda" of CRT.   Quote some of it that is racist.   Go right ahead.


Show us the "non-Racist agenda" of CRT.   Quote some of it that is not racist.   Go right ahead.

Prove that millions of Americans are wrong about CRT.

Prove that thousands of parents across this Country are challenging their school boards for no reason.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And yet, you want government to put I Spy cameras in classrooms.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Those are examples of Straw man that you posted. If you have to be dishonest in your desperate struggle to keep this feeling argument alive, then you might as well just let it go.
> ...



Of course I didn't say any of this. 

Not anonymity. PRIVACY. That's right. TRY TO READ


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Show us the "Racist agenda" of CRT.   Quote some of it that is racist.   Go right ahead.
> ...


You are the one making the claim that CRT is racist.   You haven't a clue beyond what you've been told to believe....do you?  Doesn't that bother you at all?  How easily manipulated you are?   Must be the double digit IQ you brag about.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes I do


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > That dude is the king of not having a clue about anything he tries and argue about. Sorry Johhnyboy, if you can’t back your shit up then you aren’t playing the game. No respect for anything you say when you play that way.
> ...


I don't know much about CRT which is why I'm asking about it. I see people like you all up in a frenzy about it so I'm asking for specifics about what is actually being taught to kids in School and I'm getting no answers. It seems like you don't even know what you're actually mad about except for an excuse to attack "lefties"


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Big Brother


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That's pretty much it.  In a nutshell.  They are being played....again.  The GOP has to keep that outrage machine going.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Some people think it's simply teaching about the history of slavery, Jim Crow, segregation, civil rights, but it's not. It's teaching children that, depending what "group" you belong in, you're either an oppressor or a victimized. It's moralizing to a degree that teachers have no right to do, IMO. Children's identities are too fragile, for one. For another, it's simply not our job.

We SHOULD and we DO teach US history--including the parts that are tragic and regrettable. IMO children should take the hard questions about "what's happening now" home and interpret that though a familial lens. Again, that's just not my job.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I don't trust people like you


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I don't know much about CRT which is why I'm asking about it. I see people like you all up in a frenzy about it so I'm asking for specifics about what is actually being taught to kids in School and I'm getting no answers. It seems like you don't even know what you're actually mad about except for an excuse to attack "lefties"


CRT teaches not only that ALL White Americans are Racist but, that Western Civilization itself is Racist.

CRT teaches that racism is present in every aspect of life, every relationship, and every interaction.

Does this sound like something children should be indoctrinated with to you?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Well it says "because you are XXXX race you are XXXX"

And yeah, I find that pretty racist. Individual humans are much more varied than that. So is society thank God


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 11, 2021)

Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
Monitor those teachers by any means necessary.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...



The problem is that Europeans brought slavery to the Americas before the vreation of the United States of America, but Democrats brought us Segregation and Jim Crow racism in America by their arrogant refusal to treat everyone equal. They have done this consistently since the birth of this nation.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Well it says "because you are XXXX race you are XXXX"
> 
> And yeah, I find that pretty racist. Individual humans are much more varied than that. So is society thank God


It's much worse that just that.

It teaches that Western Civilization as a whole is Racist.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You added "absolute" so as to make my points ridiculous.


I characterized your argument as absolute because till now you have not conceded anything less than an absolute right of students not to have video in the classroom


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
> Monitor those teachers by any means necessary.


Unfortunately .... we live in a time where public schools can easily be one of the most dangerous places for a child to be.

Homeschooling is the only option.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> classrooms cannot be videotaped at all times, with audio.


There is no law that you have cited that says that


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not anonymity. PRIVACY. That's right. TRY TO READ


You demand that their identity not be revealed to patents watching the video


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What have you heard from your media commentators and from parents that you see in the news? CRT bad, leftist, communism, bad… anything else?! Haha
> ...


I'm not here to prove you wrong. I don't know much about CRT. I'm asking you why it is all those things you claim it is, but you can't explain why. Just give a few examples more than simple partisan talking points that you heard from a media kook


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
> Monitor those teachers by any means necessary.


The teachers cannot be trusted


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Thats his game. You've shown more patience than most but don't expect him to concede anything. Its an ego thing.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Ok good, finally we can get down to some substance about CRT. Do you have any specifics from the curriculum that is being taught along those lines? I'm curious to see some examples of exactly what messages it is pushing in the classroom.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The teachers cannot be trusted


It's usually the true believers in the unions.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

To whom it may concern:

Britannica Online are not partisan media kooks

Or at least not rightwingers









						critical race theory | Definition, Principles, & Facts
					

critical race theory (CRT),  intellectual and social movement and loosely organized framework of legal analysis based on the premise that race is not a natural, biologically grounded feature of physically distinct subgroups of human beings but a socially constructed (culturally invented)...



					www.britannica.com
				




critical race theory (CRT), intellectual movement and loosely organized framework of legal analysis based on the premise that race is not a natural, biologically grounded feature of physically distinct subgroups of human beings but a socially constructed (culturally invented) category that is used to oppress and exploit people of colour. Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> It's usually the true believers in the unions.


If so there  must be a lot of union teachers posting on this forum


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Side notes beyond my previous question... I understand your stance on teaching history and facts but I also see elements of sociology and economics and criminal justice etc that are all part of that history, much of which has been omitted in past curriculums. There has been a historical ripple effect caused by the oppression of blacks and other minority groups, learning about that history and the effects it has had on our society is a part of our history and economy and society... I don't see that as moralizing.  

I do think lines can get crossed with the inflammatory language like white privilege and systemic racism. There is a ton of different interpretations for what those terms mean... But that also makes the case to teach them and discuss them and come to a unified understand about what is meant when those terms are used. We can't hide from those terms and we can't hide from our history. IMO it is best to face them, discuss them, understand them, and be educated rather than to hide and ignore.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about CRT which is why I'm asking about it. I see people like you all up in a frenzy about it so I'm asking for specifics about what is actually being taught to kids in School and I'm getting no answers. It seems like you don't even know what you're actually mad about except for an excuse to attack "lefties"
> ...


No it does not sound like something that should be taught to children. Forgive me for not taking your word on it... but can you show some examples from the class room curriculum that actually teaches those things to children?   

Thank you for finally attempting to give an answer... Just please be specific and cite something from the actual curriculum as I don't believe empty talking points.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


See post 372


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Kudos you admitted there is a problem! Now what do you want to do about it?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Thank you for finally attempting to give an answer... Just please be specific and cite something from the actual curriculum as I don't believe empty talking points.


First of all that's not empty talking points.

And, secondly .... CRT is not always put in the curriculum.  It is considered a "practice" ...

Lawmakers in multiple states are considering bills on limiting how teachers can discuss racism and sexism because it's not just something that can be removed from a curriculum.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> If so there must be a lot of union teachers posting on this forum


Not necessarily online. But in the schools, the unions push the agenda.
My brother and daughter were/are school teachers and I was in one of the big unions
in my job (NOT a school job). The unions are led by true believers and they drive the direction things go.

And the union zealots are in touch with policy makers. In my estimation the majority of members
are, if not apolitical, then by no means zealots.
But they will go the way the union pushes them without pushing back too much.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


I already saw it and laughed at it. Was there something more you wanted me to get out of it besides a chuckle?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I prove it? You make the claim, and it is YOUR responsibility to prove your assertions are correct.
> ...


You cannot broadcast images is students without parent permission and it was that way all 21 years I taught in multiple school districts  across two states and the Department of Defense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for finally attempting to give an answer... Just please be specific and cite something from the actual curriculum as I don't believe empty talking points.
> ...


They are empty talking points because you are just saying them and not backing them up with anything of substance. And linking to a right wing commentator ranting about CRT does not count as substance. Point to something that is actually from CRT or something that was actually assigned or discussed in school and then we can talk.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> They are empty talking points because you are just saying them and not backing them up with anything of substance. And linking to a right wing commentator ranting about CRT does not count as substance. Point to something that is actually from CRT or something that was actually assigned or discussed in school and then we can talk.


I explained to you what CRT is.

I don't care if you do not believe me.

What I described to you is a serious problem in this Country.  Serious enough to prompt half of the States in this Country to introduce bills to restrict teaching critical race theory or limit how teachers can discuss racism and sexism.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Was there something more you wanted me to get out of it besides a chuckle?


Hopefully,

But if thats the best you can do then oh well


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > They are empty talking points because you are just saying them and not backing them up with anything of substance. And linking to a right wing commentator ranting about CRT does not count as substance. Point to something that is actually from CRT or something that was actually assigned or discussed in school and then we can talk.
> ...


Hyper partisans on both sides are creating bills for political reasons so they can rally up a base, make money and win elections. It is rare that I hear anybody dig beneath the surface talking points and actually discuss a topic... This includes our law makers who only seem interested in posturing.

You explained what you think CRT is and I understand why you are so against it. But I can't just take your word on it. If I told you CRT contained a roadmap to everlasting life and the kingdom of heaven. Would you just believe me? No, you would ask me to show you the how, where and why.  You aren't showing me the how, where, and why.... You are just claiming that it as you claim it is which tells me you haven't really looked at what it is you are just a media puppet.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Was there something more you wanted me to get out of it besides a chuckle?
> ...


What was the point you were trying to make?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You cannot broadcast images is students without parent permission and it was that way all 21 years I taught in multiple school districts across two states and the Department of Defense.


If you say it it must me so

Shame on me and my lying eyes


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Hyper partisans on both sides are creating bills for political reasons so they can rally up a base, make money and win elections. It is rare that I hear anybody dig beneath the surface talking points and actually discuss a topic... This includes our law makers who only seem interested in posturing.
> 
> You explained what you think CRT is and I understand why you are so against it. But I can't just take your word on it. If I told you CRT contained a roadmap to everlasting life and the kingdom of heaven. Would you just believe me? No, you would ask me to show you the how, where and why.  You aren't showing me the how, where, and why.... You are just claiming that it as you claim it is which tells me you haven't really looked at what it is you are just a media puppet.


First of all ...

I am going to go out on a limb here and say I don't think you have read any of the introduced bills to protect children from CRT in any of the states that have proposed them, so your claim that they are created based hyper partisan political reasons is meaningless.

And, secondly I have already told you I don't care if you believe me or not what CRT is.

Here's an original thought.

How about you do your own research on what CRT is.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> What was the point you were trying to make?


You wondered why John and myself object to CRT and I pointed it out to you from an other than rightwing source


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyper partisans on both sides are creating bills for political reasons so they can rally up a base, make money and win elections. It is rare that I hear anybody dig beneath the surface talking points and actually discuss a topic... This includes our law makers who only seem interested in posturing.
> ...


My own research is what I'm currently doing. Part of that is asking people who are staunch opponents why they are opposing it and what exactly is offending them. Nobody has yet been able to point to anything specific thats actually from it or the curriculum based on it.   That just shows that you doing know what you're talking about.

You are correct in that I have not read any of the bills that have been passed. I'll plan on looking into them. I have heard several politicians speak out against CRT and like you they are full of empty talking points and no specifics


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the point you were trying to make?
> ...


You posted a summary from an encyclopedia website. That has nothing to do with what is being taught in schools. y'all tried to make this argument earlier in this thread and I'll repeat my response.

You argument is akin to me posting a Brittanica summary of the holocaust and saying this is a horrible thing and therefore should not be taught in schools.  Of course it should be taught in schools, it is part of our history. You're argument is silly on its face.

Now if there are elements being taught that you do not think are true then lay out what those are or just pick one and we can discuss.  So far all I've heard is fluff and ignorant partisan talking points.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Every school room can contain a different version depending on the teacher and school district

But if it emphasis white privilege and ongoing  racism aimed at holding black people down its unacceptable


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Are any doing that? If so can you show how?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If so can you show how?


I can after we put cameras in the classrooms


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot broadcast images is students without parent permission and it was that way all 21 years I taught in multiple school districts across two states and the Department of Defense.
> ...


You are one stupid motherfucker!  That is the media, not the school!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > If so can you show how?
> ...


Oh gotcha. You can't show an issue happening now, you want cameras so you can make sure that it doesn't happen in the future and so you can get proof when it does. But as of now you have no evidence that there is a problem, you are just being safe and taking preventative measures... Is that correct?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


You have some links to the curriculum to prove this "teaching children that, depending what 'group' you belong in, you're either an oppressor or a victimized", right?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And why is that?   Because you've been groomed?   Yes?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about CRT which is why I'm asking about it. I see people like you all up in a frenzy about it so I'm asking for specifics about what is actually being taught to kids in School and I'm getting no answers. It seems like you don't even know what you're actually mad about except for an excuse to attack "lefties"
> ...


Link where it says that in the curriculum.


John T. Ford said:


> CRT teaches that racism is present in every aspect of life, every relationship, and every interaction.


Link where it says that in the curriculum.


John T. Ford said:


> Does this sound like something children should be indoctrinated with to you?


You have to prove that's what's really going on first.....or are you just Klansplaining?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's not in the curriculum dumbass ...

CRT is taught in "practice" .....

That is the very reason lawmakers in half of the States in this Country to introduce bills limiting how teachers can discuss racism and sexism.

It's not something that can simply be removed from the ciriculum.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh wow, so now its NOT in the curriculum, ok thats a change. So the issue is when teachers go rogue and decide to lecture and indoctrinate kids about race outside of the curriculum. Do you think a lot of teachers are doing this?  Like all kinds of teachers... Like in the middle of Chemistry lab the teacher is like... Everybody turn off your bunson burners we are going to talk about white privilege.  Something like that?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Where does it say that in the CRT curriculum.   Please link it for us to read.  TIA


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
> Monitor those teachers by any means necessary.


Where did you read that?  What teachers?  Where?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


These orange cultists have been totally groomed to gobble up any faux outrage they are being fed.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Ok, so where is this "practice" in writing?   Do you even know what a curriculum (not ciriculum, you moron) is?   

And lawmakers are so afraid of racism and sexism being discussed?   Why?   To make it easier to perpetuate racism and sexism....that's why.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I can't say it's not in any of the curriculum, there would not be any way to verify that one way or the other.

What I can tell you is that it is a serious enough problem in this Country that over half the States are proposing Legislation to protect the children from CRT.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Apparently they've been groomed to believe that very thing "MIGHT" happen..............so, in their fear of there being any "discussion of racism or sexism", they want cameras in classrooms.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


"I can't say it's not in any of the curriculum"..............    
"there would not be any way to verify that one way or the other"..............

Ok, Don Quixote....so you are just tilting at windmills.   What a sucker you are.......


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


CRT is an Academic Theory.

There is no way in hell I am about to waste my time trying to explain that to your uneducated ass.

But, what I can do is give you kudos on your second sentence.

CRT teaches that anyone who disagrees with it's LIES are a racist and/or sexist.

Congratulations your Racist ass is practicing CRT and you don't even know it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Are you saying that today's Democrats have the same platform/agenda that 19th century Democrats had?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it says "because you are XXXX race you are XXXX"
> ...


Where does it say that?   Link that claim for us out of the CRT curriculum.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
> ...


More children are sexually and physically abused at home than anywhere else.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

i am not going to do your research for your lazy racist ass.

If you disagree with what I posted then feel free at anytime to launch an intellectual rebuttal.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> More children are sexually and physically abused at home than anywhere else.


More off topic psychobabble Bullshit.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist stooge teachers have already vowed to keep teaching racist CRT propaganda even after it's outlawed.
> ...


Why not?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Ok, so where is this "practice" in writing? Do you even know what a curriculum (not ciriculum, you moron) is?


Here’s one

I’m sure there are more





__





						School district spent $34K on Critical Race Theory coaching for staff
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > The teachers cannot be trusted
> ...


Not all teachers are in unions......are you advocating cameras ONLY in the classrooms of union teachers?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> Britannica Online are not partisan media kooks
> 
> ...


And how does that teach whites to hate themselves?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for finally attempting to give an answer... Just please be specific and cite something from the actual curriculum as I don't believe empty talking points.
> ...


Tell us what you think the difference is between a "curriculum" and a "practice".


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > If so there must be a lot of union teachers posting on this forum
> ...


What a load of dingos' kidneys!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


That’s the political outrage crap being fed by the media. I live in California and am a high school coach. I interact with kids and  teachers from schools all over the area and the people on the ground laugh when asked about this subject. You are stuck in a media bubble. Have you spoken to  anybody with first hand knowledge or seen anything first hand that’s actually happening?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


"CRT is an Academic Theory"....wait, you claimed it was a "practice".....which is it?   

And if it IS an "Academic Theory", it's written down somewhere.   Link it for us.   You are all angry about something that you don't even know what it IS or what is IN IT.  That makes you an easily led SUCKER!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> i am not going to do your research for your lazy racist ass.
> 
> If you disagree with what I posted then feel free at anytime to launch an intellectual rebuttal.


You don't even know what CRT is....you've just been groomed to hate it, Sucker!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More children are sexually and physically abused at home than anywhere else.
> ...





John T. Ford said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More children are sexually and physically abused at home than anywhere else.
> ...


Did you not claim that schools were dangerous?   Homes even more so.................that's why when something bad happens to a child, the first ones they look at are the family members......................for good reason.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so where is this "practice" in writing? Do you even know what a curriculum (not ciriculum, you moron) is?
> ...


So the TEACHERS are being taught CRT......they are adults.   Nothing in your article is about the students being taught CRT.  Of course, you probably think it's BAD for teachers to have discussions about racism and sexism among themselves.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > It's usually the true believers in the unions.
> ...


So, that scares you?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s the political outrage crap being fed by the media. I live in California and am a high school coach. I interact with kids and  teachers from schools all over the area and the people on the ground laugh when asked about this subject. You are stuck in a media bubble. Have you spoken to  anybody with first hand knowledge or seen anything first hand that’s actually happening?


I don't care if you are a high school coach.

It is irrelevant to this discussion.

And, if you think I am stuck in a media bubble then you must think that millions of Americans including lawmakers in 26 different states are also stuck in a media bubble.

Which is a ridiculous position.

CRT has been a hot topic at school boards meetings in the Dallas area and much of it is covered by the local stations here.

It's not difficult to see what's going on.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So the TEACHERS are being taught CRT......they are adults.


What the students in the teachers schools are being taught is what they are going to teach in their classrooms

I already gave you one example where a school district spent $34,000 preparing teachers to teach CRT


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the political outrage crap being fed by the media. I live in California and am a high school coach. I interact with kids and  teachers from schools all over the area and the people on the ground laugh when asked about this subject. You are stuck in a media bubble. Have you spoken to  anybody with first hand knowledge or seen anything first hand that’s actually happening?
> ...


You don't even know what CRT is!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So, that scares you?


It wouldnt except for the crazy leftwing bullshit they confide in us


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So the TEACHERS are being taught CRT......they are adults.
> ...


Did you think that every workshop a teacher goes to is curriculum to turn around and teach students the same?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So, that scares you?
> ...


You, of course, have been groomed to be in a perpetual state of outrage towards the Left.   And you don't even know what CRT really is.   You've just been told to hate it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Did you think that every workshop a teacher goes to is curriculum to turn around and teach students the same?


$34,000 is s lot of hard earned taxpayer to waste on frivolous bullshit that they dont intend to use

Its obvious the lib teachers are lying their asses off

Thats why we want and need cameras in the classroom


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And you don't even know what CRT really is.


Yes we do know

Its racist lies used to brainwash children


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think that every workshop a teacher goes to is curriculum to turn around and teach students the same?
> ...


Not really.  And who says they would not use it..............on themselves.  You really need to educate yourself.   Even businesses spend lots of money on seminars and workshops for their employees on how to be a better person.  Maybe you've never worked for such a company before?

And no....it's obvious that YOU have lied your ass off about any pretense of knowledge about what CRT really is.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


These racist assholes aren't interested in facts.

You are wasting your time.

However, back to the topic ....

There is a reason the Left doesn't want parents to see what the are indoctrinating the children with.

Look how much push we see against CRT now.

Could imagine if there really were accountability of what's happening in those classrooms?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't even know what CRT really is.
> ...


You've not shown any links to prove that "its racist lies to brainwash children" is anything but in your head....put there by your orange cult handlers.   Ironic that you talk about "brainwashing", isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


"Facts"?       

You have yet to provide ANY facts from ANY CRT curriculum....or whatever you call it now.  

"There's a reason the Left doesn't want parents to see what the [sic] are indoctrinating the [sic] children with."   Well, it certainly would be nice if YOU provided us with a link or a quote of the CRT curriculum so WE could look it over.   YOU have yet to do that.   You have no clue, do you?


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't even know what CRT really is.
> ...


Damn..he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Damn..he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.


LMAO @ all you Psycho Leftist parroting the same thing ...


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > Damn..he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.
> ...


We will take that as confirming you don't know a damn thing about CRT.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> We will take that as confirming you don't know a damn thing about CRT.


I don't give a damn how you take it.

You can take it straight up your ass for all I care.

I'm simply pointing out the fact that all you psycho Leftist are parroting the same thing to ANYONE who disagrees with the Racist CRT.

It truly reflects how you group think Sheeple operate.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You've not shown any links to prove that "its racist lies to brainwash children" is anything but in your head...



Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.

@@@@@@@@@@@

CRT is lying to children when it teaches a message like that

Its total bullshit


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.


Which rightwing media did this come from?

@@@@@@@

Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.
> ...


LOL ...

All that one is capable of doing is parroting you don't no nuffin' about CRT.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> All that one is capable of doing is parroting you don't no nuffin' about CRT.


I wont get a straight answer, but I am interested to see how he spins it


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > Damn..he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.
> ...


Noticing that your post gives us NOTHING to show you know what is in CRT.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...


Again, I see nothing in your post showing that you have a clue about what CRT has in it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the political outrage crap being fed by the media. I live in California and am a high school coach. I interact with kids and  teachers from schools all over the area and the people on the ground laugh when asked about this subject. You are stuck in a media bubble. Have you spoken to  anybody with first hand knowledge or seen anything first hand that’s actually happening?
> ...


You don't need to care if I'm a coach. I'm simply explaining where my information comes from which is first hand.  You on the other hand listen to propaganda news outlets and partisan politicians. Do yourself a favor. Learn what CRT actually is, find out how it is being presented in schools, and then express your opinions on the matter in an intelligent way.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > We will take that as confirming you don't know a damn thing about CRT.
> ...


You only believe CRT is racist because your orange masters have told you to believe that..............and being the gullible double digit IQr you are, you believe it wholesale.       

What's it like to be such a weak sheep?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Naw, just common sense


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You've not shown any links to prove that "its racist lies to brainwash children" is anything but in your head...
> ...


You are putting words in people's mouths with NO PROOF....provide the proof that that is what CRT is about.   None of us have yet to see that from you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Oh honey, you?   Common sense?   And we know how that has worked for you in the past.....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> find out how it is being presented in schools


Opps, 

according to the libs here CRT is not in our schools


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > find out how it is being presented in schools
> ...


Who has said that?   It's definitely in Legal Schools....


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You do realize that the CRT craze y'all are whining about is being blown up and propelled by you and your ILK, right? You guys are doing more to process the theory than schools or teachers... by far.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Who has said that? It's definitely in Legal Schools....


The parents are protesting CRT in their children's K-12 schools


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > We will take that as confirming you don't know a damn thing about CRT.
> ...


The repetition that you don't know what you're talking about comes from you inability to explain what you're talking about. You have not shown anything to support your claims besides empty accusations that you picked up in right wing media. Do better


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You are putting words in people's mouths with NO PROOF....


I quoted Britannica Online, a respected liberal academic organization

Here is the key quote again:

Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who has said that? It's definitely in Legal Schools....
> ...


Yeah...protesting by disrupting school board meetings for school districts who don't even have CRT in their curriculum....that, more than anything else shows how gullible you cultists are.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > find out how it is being presented in schools
> ...


Great, then show how it is and you win the argument. Pretty simple


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You are putting words in people's mouths with NO PROOF....
> ...


And how does that make white people hate themselves?   Are you denying Jim Crow and its effect on this country?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yup, lol

Even someone as dumb as me knows better than to trust people like you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You are putting words in people's mouths with NO PROOF....
> ...


OK, I can work with that... Are you saying that this statement is false?  Our legal institutions haven't created and maintained social, economic and political inequalities?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Yeah...protesting by disrupting school board meetings for school districts who don't even have CRT in their curriculum....that, more than anything else shows how gullible you cultists are.


You have to be quite gullible if you believe the weaselly lib educators who say they arent planning to slip CRT poison in the kids Kool-Aid  when the parents arent looking


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Was that a statement you said while sober or drunk?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...protesting by disrupting school board meetings for school districts who don't even have CRT in their curriculum....that, more than anything else shows how gullible you cultists are.
> ...


Oh...more klansplainin', eh?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ahh, I was was wondering how long until the empty headed leftist personal shit....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Are you saying that this statement is false?


Yes to the extent that they are designed to function today to hold black people down

That is totally false


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Oh...more klansplainin', eh?


I see you have nothing intelligent to contribute


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You don't need to care if I'm a coach. I'm simply explaining where my information comes from which is first hand.  You on the other hand listen to propaganda news outlets and partisan politicians. Do yourself a favor. Learn what CRT actually is, find out how it is being presented in schools, and then express your opinions on the matter in an intelligent way.


I don't know that you are a coach anymore than you know the the source of my information is propaganda news outlets.

By your own admission you don't know much about CRT.

Yet you obviously have some preconceived notion that anyone who doesn't agree with CRT is either ignorant of the topic or listening to propaganda, neither of which you have any evidence to support.

You are doing the same thing the other Leftist dumbasses are doing in this thread.

Your only rebuttal is what your Leftist handlers have told you.

Tell them their Racist and/or they don't know what CRT is.

Neither one ... being an actual rebuttal.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that this statement is false?
> ...


Well lets back up a second and see if we can find some area of agreement. Would you say that that statement would be true if applied to the systems that were put in place during the founding of our country?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...more klansplainin', eh?
> ...


Exactly ....

The IQ with that one is far to low to merit another response from me.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Would you say that that statement would be true if applied to the systems that were put in place during the founding of our country?


Of course


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to care if I'm a coach. I'm simply explaining where my information comes from which is first hand.  You on the other hand listen to propaganda news outlets and partisan politicians. Do yourself a favor. Learn what CRT actually is, find out how it is being presented in schools, and then express your opinions on the matter in an intelligent way.
> ...


I call you ignorant on the topic because you tout all these accusations but can't answer my questions and show any actual knowledge about the thing you are critiquing. I say you get your info from propaganda news sources because you said thats where you got it from.  I'm not defending CRT I'm questioning your opposition to it. I may completely agree with you but taking an opposing position and questioning your arguments is the best way to vet out all the details about the subject. you don't seem equipped engage that way. Would love for you to prove me wrong


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say that that statement would be true if applied to the systems that were put in place during the founding of our country?
> ...


Ok, so if that was taught in history class in regards to things like slavery, voting rights, mortgage and loans, segregation in schools and in the public square etc etc etc. You would think that acceptable... Is that correct?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Hun....your reputation of posting while drunk here is very well known.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that this statement is false?
> ...


You miss the subtlety....intentional?   or just dense?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I call you ignorant on the topic because you tout all these accusations but can't answer my questions and show any actual knowledge about the thing you are critiquing. I say you get your info from propaganda news sources because you said thats where you got it from.  I'm not defending CRT I'm questioning your opposition to it. I may completely agree with you but taking an opposing position and questioning your arguments is the best way to vet out all the details about the subject. you don't seem equipped engage that way. Would love for you to prove me wrong


What fucking questions?

All you have done is parrot that I don't know what CRT is and I get my information from propaganda sites.

Neither of which you have evidence to support.

By your own admission you don't know anything about CRT so how in the hell would you know what was propaganda and what was not?

You are LYING.

Why can't you be honest and say you support this Racist agenda and disagree with people who disagree with CRT instead playing this cowardly game of _"you don't know what CRT is"_ ....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...more klansplainin', eh?
> ...


Well, I'm not the one who can't give us the CRT curriculum and what parts you object to.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Thus speaketh the one bragging about his double digit IQ.....


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I call you ignorant on the topic because you tout all these accusations but can't answer my questions and show any actual knowledge about the thing you are critiquing. I say you get your info from propaganda news sources because you said thats where you got it from.  I'm not defending CRT I'm questioning your opposition to it. I may completely agree with you but taking an opposing position and questioning your arguments is the best way to vet out all the details about the subject. you don't seem equipped engage that way. Would love for you to prove me wrong
> ...


Well I've asked you like a dozen or so times to cite some real examples of what is actually being taught in schools that you are objecting to and you've danced around a direct answer to that for pages.

I know you get your info from the media and not from the source.  So I call it propaganda because of the one sided, ignorant and non-objective manner in which you engage in these discussions


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They are SO gullible.  And they will con-tinue to be grifted.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Its not so much a curriculum as it is an omnipresence


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Well I've asked you like a dozen or so times to cite some real examples of what is actually being taught in schools that you are objecting to and you've danced around a direct answer to that for pages.
> 
> I know you get your info from the media and not from the source.  So I call it propaganda because of the one sided, ignorant and non-objective manner in which you engage in these discussions


If CRT wasn't being taught in or being prepped to be taught in schools then why are there so many parents storming the school board meetings?

I have already posted that this is a Hot Topic in Dallas that is being covered by ALL the local news stations that you ignorantly claim is propaganda.

Why are lawmakers in 26 States proposing laws to ban CRT and limit what teachers can teach on Racism and Sexism?

You are playing games.

You support this racist agenda but, are too cowardly to admit it on this open form.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've asked you like a dozen or so times to cite some real examples of what is actually being taught in schools that you are objecting to and you've danced around a direct answer to that for pages.
> ...



~~~~~~
It apparent that this post has hit a raw nerve in the ranks of the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats. Obviously not all or a majority are teachers defending their turf here. The more than one hundred-twenty five negative responses by the leftists, in some cases dripping with acid and profanity contain no cogency, fact or logic.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> It apparent that this post has hit a raw nerve in the ranks of the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats. Obviously not all or a majority are teachers defending their turf here. The more than one hundred-twenty five negative responses by the leftists, in some cases dripping with acid and profanity contain no cogency, fact or logic.


Leftist have to LIE.

This particular one, unlike the others here, actually has an bit of understanding about what they are supporting here.

They know CRT is Racist and that it teaches children to Hate White Americans and they know that they cannot come out and justify their open support for such racist insanity.

Make no mistake ...

They know what it is or they would not be dancing around it so much.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes well emotions tend to fly when it comes to matters of race and the perception that other are trying to squash education, awareness, and discussion about these kind of issues.


----------



## themirrorthief (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


left wing indoctrination  many african blacks  still go naked


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~
> ...


I don’t know if it’s teaching what you say it’s teaching. I’ve been trying to ask you for an example of how they are teaching it and you haven’t shown one. So yeah, I’m being skeptical

your only source of argument is that parents are pissed, and Republican lawmakers are trying to block it.

block what?! Explain what is being taught that needs to be blocked. Pages and pages and you still can’t answer that


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think that every workshop a teacher goes to is curriculum to turn around and teach students the same?
> ...


You are officially obsessed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Doc, you don't think emotions fly around racial issues? Seriously? How in the world do you disagree with that?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, so if that was taught in history class in regards to things like slavery, voting rights, mortgage and loans, segregation in schools and in the public square etc etc etc. You would think that acceptable... Is that correct?


What happened in history is not happening now

But the lib teachers are telling the kids it never stopped


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so if that was taught in history class in regards to things like slavery, voting rights, mortgage and loans, segregation in schools and in the public square etc etc etc. You would think that acceptable... Is that correct?
> ...


When was the last time you set foot in a school?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t know if it’s teaching what you say it’s teaching. I’ve been trying to ask you for an example of how they are teaching it and you haven’t shown one. So yeah, I’m being skeptical
> 
> your only source of argument is that parents are pissed, and Republican lawmakers are trying to block it.
> 
> block what?! Explain what is being taught that needs to be blocked. Pages and pages and you still can’t answer that


I have explained what is being taught, many times over.

You simply choose to ignore what I am posting.

Because you are too cowardice to admit what CRT teaches.

You aren't fooling any of us.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> When was the last time you set foot in a school?


Why is that relevant?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so if that was taught in history class in regards to things like slavery, voting rights, mortgage and loans, segregation in schools and in the public square etc etc etc. You would think that acceptable... Is that correct?
> ...


Just back up and answer my question. I’m not talking about the here and now yet. We will get there. I’m talking about the quote you posted as applied to the impact of our institutions had for, let’s say, the first 100 years of our country. In that case do you think the quote holds true and is legit to be taught in schools?


John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know if it’s teaching what you say it’s teaching. I’ve been trying to ask you for an example of how they are teaching it and you haven’t shown one. So yeah, I’m being skeptical
> ...


You've explained what's being taught by just saying its being taught and when I ask for examples so I can see exactly what it is you have nothing to show. I'm not just going to take your word on it because you read an article or saw a news report. I want to see exactly what is being taught and how it is being presented. You can't show that. I'm not ignoring anything, I'm searching for details.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are a Lazy LYING POS ......

You claim you are  coach in the public school system but, you can't use Google to figure out what the whole CRT reality is about.

Fuck You !!!

I know you know what CRT is .

You are simply too much of a coward to admit that you support the RACIST LIES of CRT !!!


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > he was right, you don't know a damn thing about CRT except what the right wing media tells you what it is.
> ...


Yet the tin foil hats are claiming teachers are instructing kids to hate white people. I doubt that true CRT is being taught in middle schools but you would think so to hear the hysteria from the right.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


CRT examines the social policies that maintain systamatic racism in our culture. A little over the heads of middle schoolers yet the right swears those kids are being taught to hate white people. I think it is a subject for seniors in high schools and beyond.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

I get the feeling a lot of people 'think' they know what CRT is so here is a more detailed description...What Is Critical Race Theory, and Why Is It Under Attack?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> CRT examines the social policies that maintain systamatic racism in our culture. A little over the heads of middle schoolers yet the right swears those kids are being taught to hate white people. I think it is a subject for seniors in high schools and beyond.


No it doesn't you Racist POS ....

CRT finds RACISM in every aspect of life, every relationship, and every interaction and therefore has its advocates look for it everywhere.

CRT blames White Americans for this systemic RACISM that DOES NOT exist.

It demonizes White Americans, the United States, and the Western Way of Life.

Take your RACIST LIES and shove them up your ASS !!!!


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > CRT examines the social policies that maintain systamatic racism in our culture. A little over the heads of middle schoolers yet the right swears those kids are being taught to hate white people. I think it is a subject for seniors in high schools and beyond.
> ...


'systemic RACISM that DOES NOT exist'?...wow..you actually believe that??


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> 'systemic RACISM that DOES NOT exist'?...wow..you actually believe that??


YES !!!!

I am calling you out on your psycho LEFTIST LIES ...

You are a RACIST POS who pushes RACIST MARXIST Propaganda ...

Go Fuck Yourself you Marxist POS ....

Normal thinking Americans know what is happening here and we reject your Racist Marxist SHIT !!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


What I know and don’t know is irrelevant to the questions I’m asking you. You getting all emotional and mad at me for asking you questions instead of using Google is a cop out deflection to cover for the simple fact that you can’t answer. Do better


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Obviously a higher level subject but what it always should come down to is context and substance. Since nobody here can tell me what is being taught to who then I can only conclude they are all talking point puppets who have no clue what they are complaining about.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 11, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Dude/Dudette ...

Just Fuck Off ...

You have been exposed for the RACIST POS Supporter you are .....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So the TEACHERS are being taught CRT......they are adults.
> ...


What are "teachers schools"?  I never attended one and nether did most of my fellow teachers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think that every workshop a teacher goes to is curriculum to turn around and teach students the same?
> ...


How will a camera in the classroom, an extensive waste of taxpayer monies, solve that problem?

I don't like CRT any more than you apparently do, but I know a solution in search of a problem when I see it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...protesting by disrupting school board meetings for school districts who don't even have CRT in their curriculum....that, more than anything else shows how gullible you cultists are.
> ...


Teachers do not have time for that bullshit.  Teachers struggle to cover what IS in the curriculum, much less fluff that would be called CRT to be taught.

Also, why would a math, language arts, health, or science teacher have any input on CRT?  You have never answered that question.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you set foot in a school?
> ...


I wasn’t asking you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've asked you like a dozen or so times to cite some real examples of what is actually being taught in schools that you are objecting to and you've danced around a direct answer to that for pages.
> ...


A critical word is between the word "taught in" and "schools" in your first sentence.  That word is "some".  Please make a note of this error on your part.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


See the thing about discussion boards is you don’t really need to tell people to fuck off, you can just ignore them or stop responding. You needing to say Fuck Off is you emoting and showing that you can’t handle an intellectual debate. Next time prepare better and come with actual knowledge about the subject at hand


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 11, 2021)

Awakening To The Loss of Institutions: Critical Race Theory Fight Is About Preventing Society From Turning Against Itself​_*A Twitter thread read on air by Tucker Carlson ostensibly was about 2020 election media manipulation, but it reflects a broader awakening to institutional rot that is playing out state by state, school district by school district, and school by school. CRT is the cultural battle of our time.*_​








						Awakening To The Loss of Institutions: Critical Race Theory Fight Is About Preventing Society From Turning Against Itself
					

A Twitter thread read on air by Tucker Carlson ostensibly was about 2020 election media manipulation, but it reflects a broader awakening to institutional rot that is playing out state by state, school district by school district, and school by school. CRT is the cultural battle of our time.




					legalinsurrection.com
				



10 Jul 2021 ~~ By William A. Jacobson
I don’t always get predictions correct, but back in 2017 I was spot on in predicting the situation we are in now, with the loss of almost every major institution to ideological exploitation from the left.
The occasion of that prediction was my annual anniversary post for that year, Legal Insurrection is 9 years old, and filled with dread:
Last year I noted that while it was a difficult year personally, I was optimistic. That’s been one of my roles over the years, keeping hope alive. But there’s no pep talk this year. Just dread….​Imagine living in a repressive country in which the government blocked access to and suppressed internet content. You don’t need to move. It’s coming here but from private industry. This is, in many ways, more dangerous than government suppression of free speech because at least in the U.S. the government is subject to the First Amendment, and can be voted out of office.​I don’t know if there are any uncorrupted institutions left that matter. The education system, from public grade school through public and private higher ed, is gone. The frontal assault on free speech on campuses is the result. If you think this is just a Humanities and Social Sciences problem, stay tuned. In 3-5 years, if we’re still here, we’ll be writing about how the social justice warriors have corrupted the STEM fields. It’s happening now, it’s just not in the headlines yet.​There is a rising tide of absolutism in ideas and enforcement of ideological uniformity that is palpable. I feel it in the air, even at Cornell which is far from the worst…. ​Even language as a means of communication is corrupted, with terminology manipulated and coerced to achieve political ends. It started on campuses, and it’s moved into the AP stylebook and the mainstream.​The press could stand as a bulwark against this slide, but it too is corrupted. The greatest threat to freedom of the press is not Donald Trump’s bloviating about FCC licenses (which has been a favorite threat traditionally of Democrats), but the mainstream press itself which has abdicated even the pretense of neutrality and joined #TheResistance….​So I’m thinking through what it will mean to live without institutions.​Heading quickly towards the list of corrupted institutions is much of K-12, and the military, which under Biden is starting to rot from the head.
~Snip~
​~Snip~
In 2017, I was filled with dread. I wish I had been wrong.
Perhaps people have finally woken up, or perhaps better phrased, awakened up.
If the national teachers unions and the activists who now inhabit the Biden administration have their way, things are going to get much worse. Don’t let them win. The fight against CRT and its offshoots is the great cultural battle of our time, the politics will follow.

Comment:
As usual Prof Jacobson delivers a cogent and logical treatise, in this case CRT... Jacobson included the  The Martyrmade Twitter thread that was powerful. I saw it yesterday afternoon and am amazed at how it has “gone viral”. It has hit a chord. I don’t know who Darryl Cooper is, but he is also onto something.
Cooper exposes the brainwashing in Public Leftist Seminaries that are our schools I worry will be the demise of the country.
Soon every school kid will be carting around a little red book denouncing adults to be racists or supremacists including their parents and demanding self confessions of racism from white people they corner.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Awakening To The Loss of Institutions: Critical Race Theory Fight Is About Preventing Society From Turning Against Itself​_*A Twitter thread read on air by Tucker Carlson ostensibly was about 2020 election media manipulation, but it reflects a broader awakening to institutional rot that is playing out state by state, school district by school district, and school by school. CRT is the cultural battle of our time.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You feel that CRT is going to be the demise of our country?! Seriously man, something is wrong with you. Urine too deep. Go get some fresh air


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Awakening To The Loss of Institutions: Critical Race Theory Fight Is About Preventing Society From Turning Against Itself​_*A Twitter thread read on air by Tucker Carlson ostensibly was about 2020 election media manipulation, but it reflects a broader awakening to institutional rot that is playing out state by state, school district by school district, and school by school. CRT is the cultural battle of our time.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a retired history teacher, I disagree with every aspect of CRT, but why do you critics always use a broad brush?  Public Leftist Seminaries?  Please!  In lib dominated cities and states, that is probably a true description. 

However, here are many excellent schools in this nation who do not now nor ever considered that CRT was valid.  Why do you claim that all schools are alike?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 11, 2021)

Parents and communities should have visibility into content and context how children are being taught with their tax dollars. I thought the Left was about transparency? What do they have to hide? If they feel this strong about CRT, open it up. Don’t hide.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Parents and communities should have visibility into content and context how children are being taught with their tax dollars. I thought the Left was about transparency? What do they have to hide? If they feel this strong about CRT, open it up. Don’t hide.


This thread is about putting cameras in classrooms to make sure CRT is not being taught on the down low apparently.  The idea is preposterous from the first word.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What are "teachers schools"?


College programs students majoring in education

I call them puppy mills but you might disagree


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How will a camera in the classroom, an extensive waste of taxpayer monies, solve that problem?


Parents will know what the teachers are telling the kids


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Unfortunately the good teachers will have to suffer for the bad


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 11, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...


Not from whites ...now BLM, the communists, and the race of you race pimps certainly are racist and discriminatory.   CRT is proof of that as it smears whites, purposing sowing the seeds of racism hate of whites and trying to tear the country apart.   Affirmative action is also systemic racism as it flat out discriminates against Whites and Asians at times...Think we should end all of it....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You are certainly not going to get close to that in elementary school, c'mon, or even middle school. You are not even appropriate to teach "white privilege" in high school. It's absolutely toxic and explosive to assign terms like that to race when you have all races in your classroom and again, YOU ARE NOT THOSE CHILDREN'S PARENTS. 

If you want that handled, here's what you do. You send home information TO FAMILIES and say: we covered post-Civil War, Reconstruction topics today. At school we are not comfortable covering X Y or Z. For further home study, we recommend (whatever). 

You realize, I hope, that a lot of my minority students' families do not want me telling their children that their families are not PRIVILEGED? You know that's not really my job, and they're not often ready for that information.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't worry crt is just for college .....pfffft as thousands of marxist nimrods pledge to teach it 

Personally I like the camera on the teachers ....what they post themselves or gets leaked is usually pretty good...like I said it'll increase 100 fold

Please remember kids  to snitch on your familes or neighbors if you suspect extremist behavior....be on the lookout for American flags ...according to the experts someone flying the stars and stripes...well that's always a dead giveaway you might have a white nationalist on your hands...

Flintstones chewable hormone blockers are available down at the nurses office no parental permission needed 

AND FRIDAYS lunch is cheeseburger with tater tots


She teaches fourth grade 


What a twat on wheels 
Oh yeah Jan 6 protesters are still being held ...some were made to renounce thier whiteness in front of a judge ......let that sink in normies 

And of course Trump is hitler
See


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Awakening To The Loss of Institutions: Critical Race Theory Fight Is About Preventing Society From Turning Against Itself​_*A Twitter thread read on air by Tucker Carlson ostensibly was about 2020 election media manipulation, but it reflects a broader awakening to institutional rot that is playing out state by state, school district by school district, and school by school. CRT is the cultural battle of our time.*_​
> ...


 You feel that CRT is going to be the demise of our country?! 


Seriously man, something is wrong with you. Urine too deep. Go get some fresh air

@@@@@@@@@@@@

Dont laugh off what happens when a country  breaks down into irreparable factions fighting among themselves


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> College programs students majoring in education
> 
> I call them puppy mills but you might disagreeWell, the fact is that most teachers have degrees in their subject area and take additional courses to attain certification.  I was certified to teach math and history based on my history degree and additional courses I took in mathematics that would have given me a degree in mathematics had I not attended three different universities and colleges.Most of my colleagues at the high school level did NOT hold an education degree.


Once again, your ignorance of education rears its ugly head. I, like many of my colleagues hold a degree in their area of certification, and never received an education degree.  I have a Master's in educational leadership which I attained after teaching for 7 years.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > How will a camera in the classroom, an extensive waste of taxpayer monies, solve that problem?
> ...


No, they will not, because no one has the time to sit and watch Little Johnny's math lesson to see if the teacher is sneaking CRT into the instruction, as stupid as that sounds.

What parent has the time do do that kind of observation?  I was assuming most people were employed.  

Mac, I know you likely have good intentions, but as I have stated before, this idea is stupid, unworkable, and expensive.  You have failed to prove the contrary on anything that a teacher has told you, simply because you are grossly ignorant about how schools, particularly classrooms, work to educate children.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No, they won't because you idea is simply going nowhere. If you were to propose this idea to my local school board, the howls of laughter would be epic.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Once again, your ignorance of education rears its ugly head.


If you say so

But when we get cameras in the classrooms the parents are going to know a lot more


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, they won't because you idea is simply going nowhere. If you were to propose this idea to my local school board, the howls of laughter would be epic.


Then you have a typical school board run by snobs who are out of touch with the public


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists Freak Out at the Thought of Cameras Exposing Fanatical CRT Teachers​
> ...


So you’re Ok with police officers having body cams but no cameras in classrooms? Typical Leftist hypocrisy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, your ignorance of education rears its ugly head.
> ...


As i stated, that is NOT going to happen.  I want to see you make this proposal to your local school board.  You will make headlines in the local newspapers because the meeting will have to be adjourned to allow the board members to recover after suffering from fits of uncontrolled laughter.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > No, they won't because you idea is simply going nowhere. If you were to propose this idea to my local school board, the howls of laughter would be epic.
> ...


Any school board would laugh you out of the meeting.  You simply cannot see how ridiculous and unworkable your solution to a problem that does not exist truly is!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Any school board would laugh you out of the meeting.


School boards can be replaced one member at a time


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


They may disagree but they will not laugh.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes, if Mac was presenting it, they would be rolling in the aisles.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I wasn’t asking you.


I don't give a rip who you were asking.

I'm asking you.

Why is it relevant?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> A critical word is between the word "taught in" and "schools" in your first sentence.  That word is "some".  Please make a note of this error on your part.


Listen up grammar queen.

Anyone who as an IQ above a single digit knows this does not apply to ALL schools nor does it change the topic being discussed.

Now run along to your Safe Space the pony rides are about to start.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I have learned that despite titles, people are just people. As I said, if police officers are wearing body cams, I see zero issue with cameras in the classroom. Kids may behave better too, knowing there are cameras. Win/Win IMO.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn’t asking you.
> ...


I
Wasn't
Asking
You


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You haven't been reading the comments here.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> I
> Wasn't
> Asking
> You


And
You
Are
To
COWARDLY
To
Answer
As
Well


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Any school board would laugh you out of the meeting.
> ...


Once again, your ignorance reappears.  My school board contains 5 members and their terms are staggered by general election, so no single board member runs at a time. It is a minimum of two at a time.

Many of our board members have served for many years.  They are not likely to be going anywhere.

When are you filing for your local school board office? .


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Wrong ....

Me telling you to Fuck Off means I will be ignoring you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Sit tight, kitten. When I ask YOU a question, we can talk about it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > A critical word is between the word "taught in" and "schools" in your first sentence.  That word is "some".  Please make a note of this error on your part.
> ...


I am truly sorry, but a simple reading of posts on this thread alone proves that many posters assume all schools are exactly the same.  I guess they are the single digit IQs to which you are referring.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Where I live we have successfully replaced two dingbats already. Now the SC is comprised of logical persons (mostly). One dingbat remains. It can be done and fairly efficiently.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


So I take it you agree with Mac's idiotic plan?

Don't you live in lib land?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I do. However, we are standing up to the leftist dogma. And it is working. I am saying change is possible. Even in leftist land.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I agree when it comes to those terms... That is why I brought them up in my last post, they are inflammatory and politicized. I don't think they need to be taught to elementary/middle school kids. What is taught to kids in lower and upper school is empathy and inclusion and how to treat others in a respectful and appropriate and understanding way. So I think there is some cross over there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Don't worry crt is just for college .....pfffft as thousands of marxist nimrods pledge to teach it
> 
> Personally I like the camera on the teachers ....what they post themselves or gets leaked is usually pretty good...like I said it'll increase 100 fold
> 
> ...


She looks like a good teacher to me... What's your problem?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> Seriously man, something is wrong with you. Urine too deep. Go get some fresh air
> 
> @@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> Dont laugh off what happens when a country  breaks down into irreparable factions fighting among themselves


That breakdown you speak of is not because of CRT. The war on CRT is a product of the hyperpoliticized partisan wing nuts. They (you included) sensationalize everything and demonize your opponents. Been doing it for decades but Trump poured gasoline all over it. The problem isn't CRT, its our inability to talk to each other and the utter dishonesty that our media, leaders and now citizens use to discuss political topics.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

What's happening is that people are waking up to the fact that they haven't been paying attention to what's being taught to their kids in school and that the left has used that to indoctrinate several generations of American youth with THEIR views!  Now parents are fighting back against that indoctrination and liberal "educators" are upset because they haven't been challenged like this in decades!

The last thing they want are cameras in the classroom that show how biased their instruction is!  They'll fight that tooth and nail!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


With all due respect Slade...the left isn't interested in talking to others about political topics...they want free rein to put forth their view of the world but have decided that any viewpoint that contradicts that view is somehow "dangerous" to the mental health and well being of students!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I asked two questions.  You answered one, the second of the two, as best I can tell.  

Do you support putting cameras in classrooms everywhere to allow parents to monitor the classroom at their whim?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> What's happening is that people are waking up to the fact that they haven't been paying attention to what's being taught to their kids in school and that the left has used that to indoctrinate several generations of American youth with THEIR views!  Now parents are fighting back against that indoctrination and liberal "educators" are upset because they haven't been challenged like this in decades!
> 
> The last thing they want are cameras in the classroom that show how biased their instruction is!  They'll fight that tooth and nail!


You obviously did not read the tread.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


This is further proof you did not read the thread,


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Yes absolutely... You're on the cameras in classrooms train too AZ?!  

Wow, the breakdown of conservatives is amazing to watch


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Mac, you left this one hanging yesterday and we were on a good roll... Care to pick it back up?

Recap... You posted a britanica summary of what CRT is and used that as reason to object. I asked if you think that quote holds true for the institutions built in the founding of our country and you acknowledged that it does.

So now I'm asking if you think it ok and appropriate to teach CRT in schools in context to the founding of our country... Lets say the first 100 years. You good with that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You are correct. People would probably behave better at work if they had cameras on them all the time and if all of their communications were monitored. Is that they way you'd want businesses to operate as well? Some already do, should we do that with all businesses?

How about roadways... We could camera those up and give auto tickets for all traffic violations.  Miss a blinker, go over the speed limit, roll through a stop sign at 2am... Ticket. How does that sound?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


You're doing a great job at that so far. haha


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


"to".....    There's that double digit IQ again.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Well then the LEFT is in the wrong. These generalizations y'all do to pit one side against the other are so dumb. Do you consider me THE LEFT? If so then you are dead wrong because I am very interested in having open minded discussions.  The wingnuts on the Right and the Left are fighting for absolute power. They are lying and demonizing and doing whatever they can to diminish their opponents and gain power through money and votes. They are playing off peoples fear and manipulating their supporters.  Civilized and respectable people used to ignore these people but the last decade has brought the wingers out of the woodwork and they are now driving the conversation. Its not good. Don't play a part in that. Do better.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They want to make sure that students are pledging allegiance to trump every day.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Civilized and respectable people used to ignore these people but the last decade has Brough the wingers out of the woodwork and they are now driving the conversation.


Is this your idea of a civilized and respectful conversation?

@@@@@@@@@@

“Seriously man, something is wrong with you. Urine too deep. Go get some fresh air”


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

bodecea said:


> They want to make sure that students are pledging allegiance to trump every day.


Remember this?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Civilized and respectable people used to ignore these people but the last decade has Brough the wingers out of the woodwork and they are now driving the conversation.
> ...


That was me making a joke... and I'll be the first to admit that I get lost in the mud at times especially when dealing with disrespectful trolls. If somebody with an opposing position to me engages in a smart and respectful way then I do the same. I try to start every debate off that way... even with the trolls... but yes I am guilty of letting my decorum devolve


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I try to start every debate off that way... even with the trolls... but yes I am guilty of letting my decorum devolve


I am the same in both ways myself


----------



## initforme (Jul 12, 2021)

What about parents who are opposed to their kids possibly being recorded?   There may be many a lawsuit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I try to start every debate off that way... even with the trolls... but yes I am guilty of letting my decorum devolve
> ...


I've seen your reasonable side and think you are capable of making good points. But sometimes you really piss me off.    Now answer my damn question about the CRT curriculum... is it valid to teach in school if used in context to the first 100 years??


----------



## ClaireH (Jul 12, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Daycare centers have been doing this for many years so parents could check on their children whenever they liked. Just because your children get a little older doesn't mean parents quit wanting to ensure they're in a good environment. I know teachers who quit teaching because thug students threatened them, attacked them and other students and their hands were tied so they could do nothing to get the thugs out of their classes. It would be beneficial to students and decent teachers alike.


An example of a 19 year old high school
student, kicking a trash can on his way out the classroom door stating “I’ll be back” as he knew he would.

Relevant details: this 19 male was in high school because he did not want to lose his government survivor benefits. He and his brother sadly lost their parents at a young age, and he and his older brother lived in a trailer together. A sad story with multiple sad outcomes- (he and another classmate were arrested a few months later for harassing and assaulting a female janitor on school grounds). He’s likely been in and out of jail by now I’m sorry to say.

So as a new teacher I made some leeway with this student, but short-term only, as far as not intimidating the younger students and disrupting class. The student had been late to class over X number of times allowed. I had told him privately that one more would result in school detention. He knew this, but…

So, where I went wrong is giving him the slip before class started. I should’ve given it to him after class was over, even though his response would’ve likely been the same- kick the can as hard as possible making it roll onto the ground while stating I’ll be back. At least the class wouldn’t have experienced his public outburst.

That school’s security included an intercom button on the wall in each classroom connected to the office. This particular classroom was segregated at the opposite end of the building away from other classrooms by the auditorium. After alerting the office the vice principal soon arrived and he later found the student in his truck in the parking lot. The student was allowed back into the classroom after either a one or two day suspension.

To be honest, I never personally felt threatened by him even with his angry reaction, but of course his actions led to his consequences not mine. He was much taller and larger than me, but I knew his money motivation for being there and the fact he didn’t want to blow it  (a significant amount of money I heard him discussing it once but can’t remember how much monthly it was). I also knew it probably would’ve been the TA he would’ve targeted because she was the one who handed the kids their pink slips for being tardy. My mistake was not asking her to wait until after class. The student had a job after school and the detention would make him late for the job, thus his misdirected anger.

Takeaway: some students, regardless of age, are not “equipped to act right” without an effective deterrent. Added note: I am far from being some type of militant dictator in the classroom. As a matter fact, when I was a student teacher I had a supervisor’s write up saying that my discipline needed work - noted in red by a female militant herself lol Boy… that one could have run circles around Mussolini.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I think I have answered that already

Teaching an unbiased history of slavery and Jim Crow is ok

But that is quite different from CRT which is aimed at demonizing whites starting with the Pilgrims up to little johnny entering kindergarten in the fall


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make sure that students are pledging allegiance to trump every day.
> ...


OH NOES!!!!!!!   MY HEART!!!!!!!   *faint


----------



## bodecea (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Show us the part of CRT that demonizes whites....A quote would be nice.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The demonizing whites element is political hyperbole. I haven't seen that yet in anything that the Theory or Schools have presented. The only text that you've posted is that britanica summary but you admit that it is an accurate depiction of how our institutions were originally set up.  So is there another element that would make you object to CRT being taught in regards to early history?  We can get into modern times later but I want to establish whether you think its valid in education for early history... If not then please explain why...


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It seems your "stock" answers to anyone who doesn't see eye to eye with you, Swab is to accuse them of either being a pedophile or of not having read the thread!  Kind of lazy on your part!

I've read the thread...I simply disagree with the left's premise that what they now want to teach our kids isn't propaganda.  The truth is, liberals have taken over education and they're reluctant to cede control of education to anyone else.  If todays students get bombarded with one side of an argument long enough...they won't even know that there is another side!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


When teachers start telling their classes that the reason we broke away from England back in the 1700's was to perpetuate an economy based on slavery it's laughably incorrect.  That isn't "history"...that's a political narrative with the goal of achieving a political goal!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


I just want somebody to point to anything specific about what they think is being taught that is propaganda... Can you do that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Do you think that the laws and institutions that were created at the founding of our country perpetuated a racist society and discriminatory economy?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I just did.  According to CRT dogma...it was slavery that made the Americas break away from Great Britain.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I also think it's incredibly important to be sensitive to culture/family but mostly, to let kids lead--model this for the class when kids bring their world to you, if that makes sense. It's not MY job to teach the children what it's like to be XYZ in the world. But if they bring something of their world to the classroom, honoring that is about the most inclusive thing you can do. BTW, this is not new--or should not be! It's just basic respect.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The laws and institutions that were created at the founding or our country were some of the LEAST racist and discriminatory of any country on the planet!  Claiming they aren't is ridiculous!  Look at what America was at that time compared to every other nation.  We didn't become a symbol of opportunity because we were so racist and discriminatory...we became that because we were a place where people weren't held down by class.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Has America been racist in the past?  Of course!  Are we racist now?  If you listened to the left you'd think Bull Connor was roaming the streets with dogs and fire hoses and men in white sheets are lynching blacks from every tree in sight!  Yet somehow we just elected a black man to two terms as President?  I'm sorry but America IS the land of opportunity for people of color!  The opportunity is there...but people like George Floyd could care less.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


This is an amazing statement... You know that slavery was legal and black people weren't even counted to have a full vote while women had no right to vote... This was our legal system and you think that is not racist or discriminatory?! That had no effect on how blacks and women fit in society?! Come on man. I don't care what anybody else was doing, that makes zero difference. We are talking about how our institutions effected our society and the people living within it throughout history.  Please take another thought through this one and try again.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Has America been racist in the past?  Of course!  Are we racist now?  If you listened to the left you'd think Bull Connor was roaming the streets with dogs and fire hoses and men in white sheets are lynching blacks from every tree in sight!  Yet somehow we just elected a black man to two terms as President?  I'm sorry but America IS the land of opportunity for people of color!  The opportunity is there...but people like George Floyd could care less.


America can have the history and current position as the land of opportunity. It can be the most amazing country in the world and the best place for anybody to live, including blacks, women and minorities... It can also have flaws and ugliness, and mistakes both in our past and present. There is nothing wrong with recognizing those elements from our past and seeing how it effected our people. There is nothing wrong with recognizing the elements that exist to day and how it effects our people. We can always do better. We don't need to define everything by just that. As much as the partisans try its idiotic to define anything by absolutes. The Right wings are trying to ignore it all. The Left wings are trying to define everything by it... Like with most situations reality lies in the middle. Wake up


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> The only text that you've posted is that britanica summary but you admit that it is an accurate depiction of how our institutions were originally set up. So is there another element that would make you object to CRT being taught in regards to early history?


How many times are you going to ask me the same question?

I dont object to any historical fact being taught

But the left lies its ass off when it presents slavery as the direct or primary cause of black failure today


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The only text that you've posted is that britanica summary but you admit that it is an accurate depiction of how our institutions were originally set up. So is there another element that would make you object to CRT being taught in regards to early history?
> ...


The left and right lie their asses off when it comes to politics. I'm asking the question over and over because I'm looking for a straight on topic answer not a evasive answer and  pivot to attack the left.

Its seems like you you are find with CRT being taught in reference to our first 100 years. You've posted the theory from Britannia and acknowledged that it applies accurately to our past institutions. Thats good.

So now at what point to you think  our institutions were rid of the elements that discriminated against blacks?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I 100% absolutely do


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Show us the part of CRT that demonizes whites....A quote would be nice.


Here is CRT being exposed as racist by a lib educators own words





__





						Private School Head Admits ‘Anti-Racist’ Curriculum Is ‘Demonizing White People for Being Born’
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


#1) I am not a conservative, I am just right of you because you're a deranged leftist.

#2) If our police officers are wearing cameras why should we not have cameras in the classroom? What is the downside?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Many roadways do have cameras. Businesses are private. Schools are public. Cameras 100%.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nope. I want to make sure that bullying doesn't occur and that kids are respectful to the teachers. But your TDS won't allow you think anything else.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> lI'm asking the question over and over because I'm looking for a straight on topic answer not a evasive answer and pivot to attack the left.


The left deserves to be attacked when it engages in brainwashing young white children

You are deflecting by only talking about the past and refusing to discuss the present


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The teachers object to cameras in the classroom because it cramps their style


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Show us the part of CRT that demonizes whites....A quote would be nice.
> ...


Dude, why can't you just make an honest post?!  I agree with everything that teacher said, I think most sane people would too. The interviewer was trying really hard to twist a narrative out of it, did you notice that. Trying to get him to say kids... thats besides the point though. This discussion wasn't anything from a cirriculum or even from CRT. It is about the language and messaging that extremists use. Every single hot political topic has examples of this on both sides. That doesn't mean that schools are teaching it or that the kooks accurately represent what the subject is about. 

This happens from both sides. Its a cheap tactic to try and paint the whole from the extreme actions of a few.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You've posted the theory from Britannia and acknowledged that it applies accurately to our past institutions. Thats good


The same reference condemns anti white racism today


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That doesn't mean that schools are teaching it or that the kooks accurately represent what the subject is about.


It means that school was teaching it as the headmaster admitted privately to the teacher

But then denied saying it till the recording came out


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The downside would be the fact that it would blow up an already stagnant and bloated bureaucracy in the school system and flood already strained resources towards dealing with the drama of helicopter parents from both sides who object to something they see in class. It will make teaching a nightmare, take focus away from the students and education, and institutes a principle of big brother survellience on developing children which is not healthy. There are all kinds of horrible side effects that this would cause. You really don't see that?!

I'm fine with cams in day care for infants... I'm fine with steaming lectures for remote learning... I'm not fine with politicizing the schools more than they already are and opening the door for kooky helicopter parents to suck up even more school resources and attention.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Many roadways do but not in the way that  I just laid out. Do you want things to go to the way I described?  Not all businesses are private... many of the largest are public companies. Either way public or private could decide to do that to their employees, do you support that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lI'm asking the question over and over because I'm looking for a straight on topic answer not a evasive answer and pivot to attack the left.
> ...


I'm establishing a precedent and trying to work my way to modern times and the current situation but you don't seem interested in having a straight forward conversation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You've posted the theory from Britannia and acknowledged that it applies accurately to our past institutions. Thats good
> ...


Thats great, I condemn anti white racism today as well. Don't see what that has to do with anything.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean that schools are teaching it or that the kooks accurately represent what the subject is about.
> ...


Did you listen to the audio... He wasn't talking about his school, he was talking about us as a society and how we talk about these issues. He wasn't throwing his school under the bus like y'all are trying to paint, he was explaining how the language used can be counterproductive... Like I said it happens from kooks on both sides because less and less of us can just be honest and straight forward about subjects like this. Its a shame


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Very negative of you. Perhaps kids will behave better and teachers will be able to teach and get through to kids as there will be repercussions. Teachers no longer have to be law enforcement and get into he said she said arguments with parents as everything will be recorded. You really don't see that?!!? Do you have kids? 

This isn't about politicizing. It is about making sure kids behave. My wife teaches. The biggest issue is misguided parents who believe the load of crap the kids tell them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Publicly traded isn't the same as public. Private companies may do as they wish and employees may leave. You don't believe private companies piss off employees with internal politics and such?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Most students who "act out" have parents who are unlikely to watch any such video (for a number of reasons, and that is IF they have family around to watch). Even the most conscientious parents, and even if they expressed support this idea (which will never happen) would run out of steam pretty quickly and you would be left with unwatched streaming and a bunch of richer lawyers.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




That might tame some of the antics of students if they know they are being montored...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Please read what I posted.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not negative, realistic. I work with a lot of kids and you can see the effect that the Helicopter parents have on them. Its not healthy. There is a way to care and be involved without having your nose in every area of their business. Of course every parent has the right to raise their kids however they want. I'm not going to support measures to enable that stuff though and bog down an already struggling educational system.

Your wife is a teacher... How did she like the Zoom Covid classes? Does she support putting live cams in classrooms for parents to watch?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I'm not making a legal argument about what can and can't happen. I'm asking if you support and promote the practice. Do you think it a good and healthy and productive thing to do. If we put cams up everywhere are we living in the kind of country you want to live in... Thats what I'm asking


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I am not 100% certain. We have friends where both parents work and don’t see what is happening.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


She went into the school as she teaches 3rd grade. Elementary school kids were there in person. Those that were on Zoom fell behind in her POV. Middle and High School were on Zoom. It was stupid. She used film the kids with her cell to show me the horrors and then delete the videos. I said “If the parents only knew”…


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I support it in the school system. You already see it in super markets, dept stores, fast food stores. I do not have anything to hide. Record me all you want. So yes, morally I am OK with it. We have the Ring door bell. It records every time we leave and come in. Helps keeping tabs on the kids. If you were a parent you would think differently IMO.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And those kids know it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And how does she feel about putting cameras up in the classroom for parents to watch?

I have sever teacher friends that did the entire year over zoom and it was a nightmare. A lady friend of mine was telling me that not only did the kids get nothing out of it but the heli parents would hang out and watch the lessons and then bitch and complain so a much more time went into dealing with parent drama.  No thanks. I'd love to know your wife's honest opinion


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I'm fine with cams for safety and security and distance education/productivity. I'm not ok with monitoring all conversations and interactions. That is overkill.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm establishing a precedent and trying to work my way to modern times and the current situation but you don't seem interested in having a straight forward conversation.


You are not being straight forward

We have discussed the past

There once was slavery in America

But not anymore

Today America’s children are being brainwashed to hate white people and that must stop


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Don't see what that has to do with anything.


It has to do with the harm that radical leftists are doing to the future generation as we speak


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you listen to the audio...


I did

The key thing he said was that CRT was poisoning the mind of white kids

Nothing else matters next to that


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So we are on the same page. Don’t care if the teachers say all Jews are idiots and should be killed. I do care if another student punches a kid or disrupts the class constantly and the school doesn’t do anything about it. Because that is happening and teachers do want cameras to illustrate that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Heli parents aren’t half as bad as the delusional parents who believe their kids don’t do anything wrong and are the perpetual victims per my wife. Opinions may vary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm establishing a precedent and trying to work my way to modern times and the current situation but you don't seem interested in having a straight forward conversation.
> ...


There are many that attack CRT by pointing to the way our countries founding set up institutions that were inherently racist and then analyze the effects it had on black society, culture and development. Thats all in the past. You have danced around


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What about your wife. How does she feel?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I am relaying her feelings. If the teachers teach CRT or that Jews are evil but Palestinians are good, I can reprogram them at home. If some spoiled asshole kid keeps disrupting the class so that they cannot learn say math or science then it’s a problem I cannot reprogram and cameras would capture that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Both are problems. Parent big brother TV doesn’t solve your problem and it only fuels my problem


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Ok so she is taking about security cams that can be used for conflict resolution. You are talking about streaming cams for parents to monitor the content that is being taught. Two very different things


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You don't care what anybody else was doing?  You're a blinders wearing partisan then!  Of course it matters what everybody else was doing!  The truth is that we were far more progressive than most of the rest of the world!  When you "teach" a history that doesn't take something like that into context then you're teaching a distorted truth!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


My wife disagrees with you. Such is life. I know in leftist world disagreements equate to the other side being racist and or intolerant but we just simply disagree here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


When did I once mention content? Do find that post. It’s for accountability. And if it were for content I would not have an issue with it. My tax dollars. But I think it’s unproductive to nitpick teaching styles and such.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Has America been racist in the past?  Of course!  Are we racist now?  If you listened to the left you'd think Bull Connor was roaming the streets with dogs and fire hoses and men in white sheets are lynching blacks from every tree in sight!  Yet somehow we just elected a black man to two terms as President?  I'm sorry but America IS the land of opportunity for people of color!  The opportunity is there...but people like George Floyd could care less.
> ...


It's not that I'm ignoring our history, Slade!  I'm a History Major.  It's what I studied in college for four years.  It's what I've read about most of my adult life!  My problem is when people change history to fit their political beliefs.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


No it doesn’t matter at all what anybody else was doing. That’s the dumbest argument I’ve heard today. If you and a bunch of friends are out causing trouble and your friends are all raping and murdering while you are stealing cars and breaking windows. Your crime isn’t as bad as theirs but you’re still committing crimes you’re still committing offenses and you’re still going to need to atone for those offenses. Try going to court and telling the judge that what you were doing was not as bad as what everybody else was doing therefore it’s not a big deal. See what kind of reaction you get


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Don’t put words in my mouth, I have nothing against people who disagree with me. I just have to ask again because I don’t remember you giving a straight answer. Does your wife support setting up cameras that stream live audio and video of classrooms for parents to tune in and watch. Thats a yes or no question


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes

100% yes

And I ll do as I please, leftist. Your lies are becoming tiresome.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Haha, oh my bad, nobody tells big man what to do. I say go right you’re going left. Got it. Do yourself a favor and get over yourself. Your ego is getting out of control.

I don’t believe your wife supports big brother in her class room either. Y’all are playing politics


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


With all due respect...context means everything!  If I'm stealing cars and everyone else is raping and murdering it's ridiculous to say that I'm as bad or worse than they are!  Your own argument falls on it's face with even the most cursory of examinations!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Believe what you will. You have not walked a mile in her shoes. Another leftist trait, deny that others have a disparate POV. You definitely fit the profile.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


You’re right, which is why I’m not saying we were as bad or worse than other countries. I’m saying that our institutions, laws and society were discriminatory and they impacted a large amount of people. Just because other countries were worse, doesn’t mean what we didn’t wasn’t wrong or worthy of critique


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I think if there wasn’t a war against CRT all over the media and if Tucker Carlson hadn’t suggested cameras to watch teachers then your wife would have laughed at the suggestion of big brother TV of her classroom. Admit it or not I know you know that’s true and so does she


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The fact that we were far better than most other countries means what then, Slade?  I've never claimed that we weren't racist or discriminatory but what people need to understand is that in many ways America led the rest of the world OUT of racism and discrimination!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So again you don’t pay attention. She was recording the disruptive students and showing me the videos. Long before CRT. If you don’t pay attention then we really cannot debate here. Admit you are a leftist. My wife had not watched one second of Tucker Carlson. Sounds like you watch him frequently. Does he rent the room in your empty head next to Donald Trump?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


That’s fine, we can and should and have celebrated that perspective. But we have also ignored the damage that was done and there is nothing wrong with putting a light on that.

You may have helped save some of the victims that you’re friends were out there trying to murder but that doesn’t mean you should pay the people back and atone for the cars you stole and windows you broke


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I’m absolutely paying attention. What she was doing has zero to do with that I’m asking about. Don’t tell me you need me to explain why.  It sounds like you’re the one not paying attention


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Zero? She did it to share her experiences with me so that I can truly see what she has to deal with. Hence, she supports cameras so that all can see that. Sounds like you are very stupid. I feel sorry for the kids you supposedly work with. Since you’re a fucking idiot.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Haha, no that’s not a hence. Her filming students and showing you has nothing to do with broadcasting her class for skeptical parents to watch and critique. Only a complete moron would try to equate those things!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That is when some students take the opportunity to show their ass if they know someone might be watching.  Why do you people not understand that teachers know fully well that this idea is a waste of time, money, and effort?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


When you "put a light" on one perspective yet refuse to admit the context in which it took place you're not being honest, Slade!  I'm not ignoring anything.  I've said all along that there was racism and discrimination throughout the history of America.  The thing that makes America stand out among so many other countries is how we evolved from that nation into one that elects a black man as President and revere black sports stars and celebrities.

What is the purpose of CRT?  How does it make things better now?  Does it improve the lives of blacks?  Or does it simply sow division?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 12, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


It took you 4 years?  I changed majors and completed my history degree in 9 months.  Man, you are slow!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You assume the worst in parents. She is the teacher. She doesn’t mind. She believes it will improve her job and the students learning. I know. You’re a leftist so you cannot comprehend an opposing POV.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Teachers do disagree.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 12, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I played hockey in college.  Loved every minute of it.  Why anyone would want to rush that experience has always escaped me.  What did getting out early get you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


It sows division when people try so hard to ignore and deny realities of our history. You give quick acknowledgments that the things CRT puts a light on actually happened which is better than most… but then you quickly make excuses and want to go back to the whitewashed history that we grew up with. That’s fine for white and rich people but If you have been paying attention over the past couple years there is a loss of patience in the black community and those who sympathize with their plight


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I could go for the security-type cameras, like we currently have in buses and in hallways now. If there is an issue, video can be retrieved and viewed. No problem there.

You might have read earlier there are HUGE student privacy concerns if you simply allow live video feeds into the classrooms indefinitely that all parents can access anytime. I can't see how that happens.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm not fine with politicizing the schools more than they already are


If the teachers have nothing to hide then they have nothing to fear

But bad teachers should be worried about cameras on the classroom


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If you have been paying attention over the past couple years there is a loss of patience in the black community and those who sympathize with their plight


Actually its embarrassment over the fact that even after the civil right laws were passed poor blacks did not progress the way asians and other minorities did

The left needs a scape goat 

and they have chosen alleged systemic white racism for their excuse


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Students may cry me a river. They are in a public classroom. They don’t get privacy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You are talking about streaming cams for parents to monitor the content that is being taught.


Either use is equally as important for parents and tje well being of their children


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I get your perspective on this but think beyond discipline problems. Students need privacy from really creepy parents out there for one thing. They are not in the majority but they ARE out there. We have no small number of students on "no media" releases for various reasons, most commonly for non-custodial parents who would love to peep in on live feeds to see if kids are in school--or not.

Not to mention other privacy issues. Just the special education laws alone....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> There are many that attack CRT by pointing to the way our countries founding set up institutions that were inherently racist and then analyze the effects it had on black society, culture and development.


Lib teachers are telling children that our institutions are racist NOW

And that is a lie that does great harm to the children


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Have the cameras run without a live feed but if an issue occurs there is video proof. Win/win?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes, akin to security cameras in hallways. Reasonable. I have no problem with that.

It's amazing how many posters in this thread were posed with my assertions--I've been teaching for 27 years--and said too bad those non-custodial parents and special ed laws can just be broken for the sake of that live feed we demand.....


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You didn't answer my questions, Slade!  Is teaching CRT to a generation of young Americans going to improve the "plight" of blacks in urban America?  How so?

I would make the argument that it's 60 plus years of having the left try to "fix" urban America that has led the black community in our cities to the plight they now find themselves in!  Liberal policies haven't gotten rid of racism or poverty and God knows they haven't made life for blacks in urban wastelands any better!  Perhaps we should spend time examining where we went wrong with THOSE things instead of wasting time further dividing the country with things like CRT!


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many that attack CRT by pointing to the way our countries founding set up institutions that were inherently racist and then analyze the effects it had on black society, culture and development.
> ...


Liberal teachers are telling white children that they and their parents are racist...no matter what.  THAT is what does great harm!  And if you contest that...then you are automatically branded a racist for defending yourself against the charge of being a racist!  It borders on farce!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


You are not a teacher, so you don't get to decide.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> then you are automatically branded a racist for defending yourself against the charge of being a racist! It borders on farce!


I think we are seeing the 2021 version of the French Revolution where insanity was the order of the day


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That is when some students take the opportunity to show their ass if they know someone might be watching.


You are describing the modern classroom that liberals such as the ACLU imposed on America

If you cannot control your students then that is a fundamental flaw in education that should be dealt with instead of brainwashing them with CRT


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


What teacher is telling that...........besides it being right in the Dec of Ind?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Show us where the CRT curriculum (dogma?) states that.   A quote would be nice.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Native Americans are laughing at your post.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Has America been racist in the past?  Of course!  Are we racist now?  If you listened to the left you'd think Bull Connor was roaming the streets with dogs and fire hoses and men in white sheets are lynching blacks from every tree in sight!  Yet somehow we just elected a black man to two terms as President?  I'm sorry but America IS the land of opportunity for people of color!  The opportunity is there...but people like George Floyd could care less.


Apparently you believe it's ONLY racism if "Bull Connor was roaming the streets with dogs and fire hoses, etc."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Show us the part of CRT that demonizes whites....A quote would be nice.
> ...


So...a member of a private school is giving his opinion about an anti-racist curriculum....not noticing actual quotes from that curriculum, just his opinion on what it does.........


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Native Americans are laughing at your post.



The treatment of indians is a separate topic


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > lI'm asking the question over and over because I'm looking for a straight on topic answer not a evasive answer and pivot to attack the left.
> ...


You cool with schools brainwashing young minority children?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans are laughing at your post.
> ...


How so?  Racism is racism.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So...a member of a private school is giving his opinion about an anti-racist curriculum....not noticing actual quotes from that curriculum,
> 
> just his opinion on what it does.........


His informed opinion as the headmaster of the school


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You cool with schools brainwashing young minority children?


Come again?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How so? Racism is racism.


I dont think we can juggle two plates at once

Or maybe it is just one plate with many We-hate-whites jugglers

Hum…


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 13, 2021)

Pedophile Republicans want to watch your children all day.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Come again?


And again and again. This is why the pedophiles want cameras in classrooms.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I am a taxpayer so I do.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not fine with politicizing the schools more than they already are
> ...


It doesn’t have anything to do with teachers hiding stuff. It has to do with a clogged up Bureaucracy. This clogs it up even more.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have been paying attention over the past couple years there is a loss of patience in the black community and those who sympathize with their plight
> ...


Perhaps there is some truth in what they are saying. Have you ever actually listened with an open mind?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> It doesn’t have anything to do with teachers hiding stuff. It has to do with a clogged up Bureaucracy. This clogs it up even more.


Then unclog the failed administrators


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


What if there was a special log in for approved parents and guardians to exclusively access only feeds of their children’s classrooms. Would you support it then?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many that attack CRT by pointing to the way our countries founding set up institutions that were inherently racist and then analyze the effects it had on black society, culture and development.
> ...


I’ve been trying to get to the now for pages but you keep dancing around and avoiding a straight conversation. You’ve said our institutions were racist in the early days. At what point did that change and when did we get all our institutions cleaned up where they don’t discriminate at all against minorities?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


This one is an issue of right and wrong… truth and delusion. We need to be honest in our discussions and have an accurate understanding of our nations history. That includes the efforts made by the Left that you feel contribute to the plight of minorities. That is the system doing harm and is roght in line with what I’m talking about. Let’s look at it all in an honest way


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Teachers are also molesting children… happens all the time. Same with priests… what’s your point? Unfortunately there are bad apples out there. But don’t conflate bad apples and kooks with the honest intentions and presentation of this material that would not accuse white children of being racist.

At a higher level I think it ok to explore the inherent bias that we are all born with. That’s an interesting topic but don’t distort CRT into something you may have heard a couple nutters say


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Perhaps there is some truth in what they are saying. Have you ever actually listened with an open mind?


Some truth to this?

@@@@@@@@@

Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.

@@@@@@@@@@

Absolutely none


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...a member of a private school is giving his opinion about an anti-racist curriculum....not noticing actual quotes from that curriculum,
> ...


And he isn’t talking about how the school is teaching it, he is talking about people in general who mess up the messaging. Happens on both sides with every subject when the wing nuts get involved


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> And he isn’t talking about how the school is teaching it,


I think he is


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps there is some truth in what they are saying. Have you ever actually listened with an open mind?
> ...


You admitted that they were created that way and stood for at least 100 years as our country developed, right? You won’t answer my other question which asked when discrimination was all removed and cleaned out of our institutions. So is it really that far out there that some of it still exists?!  I don’t think so


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn’t have anything to do with teachers hiding stuff. It has to do with a clogged up Bureaucracy. This clogs it up even more.
> ...


Great, how about you start there and stop pushing idiotic ideas like live streaming classes


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > And he isn’t talking about how the school is teaching it,
> ...


Listen to it again, he isnt


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You admitted that they were created that way and stood for at least 100 years as our country developed, right? You won’t answer my other question which asked when discrimination was all removed and cleaned out of our institutions. So is it really that far out there that some of i


First of all I “admitted” nothing

What I did was agree with an obvious fact

Second, I cant tell you when America erased systemic racism from the law

But certainly it was sometime during the 60 years since the major civil rights laws were passed


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Absolutely. I want to protect the teachers and kids who want to learn.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Great, how about you start there and stop pushing idiotic ideas like live streaming classes


Getting rid of bad teachers is part of the unclogging process

As Admiral Rockwell Tory conceded,  teachers no longer have control of their classrooms

Which is not all the teachers fault

But parents need to see with their own eyes how bad the situation is

Then we can tell the ACLU and teachers union to go to hell


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



There are numerous ways to get around access concerns.  No one is suggesting an unrestricted livestream on YouTube, but you insist on talking as though they are, and as though that's the ONLY possible thing that could happen.

This is called an "all or nothing" fallacy, and it's a hallmark of someone who has no real basis for what they want.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



There are a lot of ways this can be handled, depending on the school in question, the parents' specific concerns, the privacy concerns involved . . . It could be done like police bodycam footage, where it's archived and made available when a specific question arises; it could be done as a password-protected video feed, with the passwords issued only to custodial parents; it could be done as a password-protected audio feed, so the custodial parent can listen to the lesson without seeing the classroom, and the video can be requested from archives if necessary; it could probably be arranged for the students' faces to be blurred out, if that's a major concern.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If you are going to misapply that term every time any possible concern is raised, there can be no real discussion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You admitted that they were created that way and stood for at least 100 years as our country developed, right? You won’t answer my other question which asked when discrimination was all removed and cleaned out of our institutions. So is it really that far out there that some of i
> ...


It’s an obvious fact to some but I see people on here push back against it all the time.

Ok so now we are getting somewhere. You’re saying that our intitustions were set up and operationally racist and discriminatory from our countries inception until the 1960s when we passed civil rights laws. Mind you we didn’t have a Kumbaya United moment… Civil rights was and remains a very contentious thing. So I think you’d agree that it is fair to say that nearly 200 years of racist institutions doesn’t get cleaned up and rectified over night by the signing of laws… correct?

so now we are in the 60s and having a journey through implementing these changes…. You don’t think that qualifies or is even close to modern times?! There are certainly people still alive today who were here before the 1960s, so how in the world can you be so dismissive of this theory that seems to explain these obvious facts that you are acknowledging as truth?! You can’t even name a moment when all was rectified and we even saw with Trump a criminal justice reform bill that was touted as a racial equality initiative. Wake the hell up man. It happened then and is still happening now. Why are you so against discussing it, teaching it, understanding it, and improving it?!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



If you are going to blame me for the inability of you and your comrades to learn and grow past your flaws, there can be no real discussion.

Or, to put it in words you'll be able to understand, it's not my fault if you people keep making the same mistakes.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Changes began long before 1965 and were not needed everywhere

For instance california and the northeast did not have segregation against blacks

Truman integrated the US Army in the ‘40s , Brown v Board of education 1955, professional sports during the 1950’s  ect

But by 1970 government was no longer discriminating against blacks


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> and we even saw with Trump a criminal justice reform bill that was touted as a racial equality initiative.


I never touted it as that

Crack is concentrated cocaine 

Its very bad stuff 

Removing pushers was good for the hood


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That's not going to work for you either. You are misattributing a fallacy to people who are not in fact claiming "all or nothing" so that you can dismiss points raised instead of addressing what is actually being said. YOU are engaging in the logical fallacy of a straw man. 

Stop trying to be clever. You're not. 

Discuss the points raised or don't. If you have no honest intention of discussing the topic you might as well get lost.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You will never eliminate all racism but there are a lot fewer racists out there. Why? The country has changed. People like my parents arrived and younger generations are more accepting. Stop playing the victim card. You fit all the descriptions of a leftist. Woe is me.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > and we even saw with Trump a criminal justice reform bill that was touted as a racial equality initiative.
> ...


So were you against the crime Bill that Trump passed?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Weren’t needed everywhere?! Dude. You need to take a minute, open your mind, and allow yourself to see the history. Watch some Documentary’s… start with “Driving while black” gain a little perspective. You don’t know how ignorant you sound right now


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


More woe is me arguments from the leftist. Amazing. There are and always will be racist people (mostly Democrats like you) only way to reduce it is to treat everyone equally.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

I ask regularly of Democrats for examples if that racism they are always screeching about, and all they can ever  do is point to the distribution of money, high status careers.... 

If you have any examples, I'd like to hear 'em.



"If there were a contest for the most stupid idea in politics, my choice would be the assumption that people would be evenly or randomly distributed in incomes, institutions, occupations or awards, in the absence of somebody doing somebody wrong."
Thomas Sowell - The Dumbest Idea​

“systemic racism” and “institutional racism” are anti-American myths spread by oppression-model dogmatists. Ever since the ascendance of Bernie Sanders, the platforms of the Democrat Party have been shaped by these myths. Thus the 2016 platform regards social and economic disparities as _prima facie _evidence of racial or gender oppression and attributes such disparities not to individual decisions, capabilities, and performances, but to unidentified “policies” which, if they actually existed, would be illegal. Thomas Sowell, _Discrimination and Disparities_,​


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No live feeds for all the reasons mentioned. You're still going to have special education students, grading issues, discipline issues going on all the time. Best way to handle all of this is to have the classroom taped and recorded, and the video can be recalled later by relevant parties.

The special ed laws alone would blow your minds. I TEACH special ed children and can hardly know some things. No way would parents be given license to have unfettered viewing access.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Really the only way to placate the myriad of privacy laws, especially concerning custodial issues, special ed, etc, is to record the classroom and access the video when issues arrive.  I raised two children. I did not have the right to see what all the other children were doing and learning--not especially their performance in the classroom, discipline issues--as it was happening. 

You simply cannot get around the fact that you're not JUST taping a teacher. You're taping minor children. Sheesh folks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



A palpable fear.

I wonder why.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...






SweetSue92 said:


> I did not have the right to see what all the other children were doing and learning--not especially their performance in the classroom, discipline issues--as it was happening.
> 
> You simply cannot get around the fact that you're not JUST taping a teacher. You're taping minor children. Sheesh folks.






Wanna do away with police body cams?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Moral panics are really ugly. Ours isn't pretty either, and we're losing our faculties just like the Left lost theirs over Covid. 

For instance, suggesting we tape little children and let everyone look in on it live.

You don't care about the little children; you just care about getting the loathsome teachers. I care about the kids, believe it or not. 

Now, back off.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Who gets to watch police body cams live?

Do they film minor children?

Asking for anyone who is reasonable here. Obviously that's not you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You got a Vacation Bible School going PC? Hey, how about we live film all the kiddies and "give out codes" and anyone with the supposed codes can peep in and watch the kids.

Seems safe, right? Do you love that idea for your church kids?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I don't know if you noticed this, hon, but parents had access to what was going on in the classroom during the whole Covid lockdown because of Zoom schooling, and I don't recall anyone crapping their drawers over "the privacy of the other children!  OMG!" at that time, perhaps because the teachers were far too concerned with demanding pay for no work to worry about complete autonomy and secrecy.

You simply cannot get around the fact that I'm not trying to get around the fact that it might involve taping minor children, because I don't accept as a given that it's an unthinkable horror the way you pretend to.  I swear, the way you keep parroting, "Taping minor children!" sounds like you think you're saying, "Boiling children and eating them!"  Calm down.

Furthermore, I note with interest that you skipped right past the actual point of my post which you are purporting to answer - it's really amazing how many people around here "respond" to a post by completely ignoring what it says - to run right back to your all-or-nothing fallacy of "Either we're talking about full access to everything all the time, or you just can't do it at all!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Who said anything about "watching live"?  There you go again with your all-or-nothing "This is all about public livestreaming classes on Youtube!" crap.

Yes, police bodycams film anyone who comes within range of the police bodycam, including minor children, which you continue to talk about as though you think pointing a camera at a kid instantly gives him cancer or something.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



At least two conservative posters in this thread would not be satisfied with the police cam/security cam type videotaping; they want a full sound, full video camera with a live feed installed in every classroom. This is the history of this thread. I have already stated I'm fine with security type cameras that store footage. We already have those in hallways and buses. *shrug*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




"... suggesting we tape little children..."


Really?

You're protecting the children????  Not yourself????


"The _lady doth protest too much_, _methinks_"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Because I know the laws and I deal with a large extent with the general public.

If you would like to talk all-or-nothing, let's talk about the conservative penchant for teachers BAD other parents ANGELS.

Oh folks. No.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





If the children's parents favor seeing what you did with their children, your argument lacks merit.


In that case, would you seek other employment???


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm protesting the perfect amount to the suggestion that we live feed minor children and give out "access codes"

Wanna see how this goes off in reasonable circles? Bring this to your elders or Church Council for VBS. See how well they really, really love it. See what their liability is. Go on, and report back


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




Seems I hit a nerve.


What are 'church kids'?


Do  you exclude kids from religious families from your classes???


Any teacher who fears being watched is a charlatan.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Your animus toward public school teachers has made you nonsensical, so go spit this bile somewhere else. I mean it, this makes no sense.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Address my points or concede that you have lost.

It's not "my teaching being watched" that bothers me. If there is a camera in my room recording all day long and storing the footage, I don't fear being watched, do I?

But having that be a live feed where *whose* eyes are on for *what* purpose? While delicate things are going on, while especially with Special Ed students? Every district in existence would be sued by special ed parents, and they would be right to do so. 

I'm sorry, but most of you are simply swimming in ignorance of student privacy laws. You have NO RIGHT to see other children in their day to day lives just because you have an ax to grind with teachers. If it's that bad, get your kids out.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




Stop hiding behind 'the children,'


Parents want transparency, and this has come into focus due to the indoctrination via Critical Race Theory.


“Nation’s Largest Teachers Union to Push Critical Race Theory

The NEA has already adopted new provisions that support critical race theory, a controversial school of thought that emphasizes racism in American history and maintains that it is systemic in U.S. law and institutions.

According to the NEA measure, the organization has now agreed to lead and support campaigns that “result in increasing the implementation of culturally responsive education, critical race theory, and ethnic (Native people, Asian, Black, Latin(o/a/x), Middle Eastern, North African, and Pacific Islander) Studies curriculum in pre- K-12 and higher education.” Nation's Largest Teachers Union to Push Critical Race Theory - Headline USA



“*America's largest teachers' union backs teaching critical race theory to children, says it will fight those who oppose move, and calls for October rally to commemorate George Floyd's birthday*​

*The National Educator's Association recently announced it backs the teaching of critical race theory in schools

The country's largest teacher's union approved a resolution to promote critical race theory and assemble a team to teach it to union members

It also wants to assemble a staff to take on those who challenge its plans to promote CRT 

In addition to its plans, the NEA will launch a 'national day of action' on October 14 – George Floyd's birthday – to have a dialogue on systemic racism”* *








						National Educator's Association approves of critical race theory
					

The National Educator's Association recently announced it backs the teaching of critical race theory in schools and approved a resolution to assemble a team to teach it to union members.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



"Your animus toward public school teachers"

Nay, nay....it is my love of America and liberty.

And I really don't care if that makes you uncomfortable.


Children need be protected from indoctrination.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




You have no points.

The children and their parents are priorities.....not you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm opposed to CRT in the classroom. It's an abomination. We are actually on the same side. Conservatives insisting that they must look in on other people's children all the time--and not seeing the *massive* downsides of this--makes us look shortsighted at best, and creepy at worst.

It's a really bad, stupid idea, in short, and we should drop it immediately. Security type cameras that record footage that can be accessed, yes. Live feeds, absolutely not. 

We just can't go after stupid fixes for what is really a serious problem.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Okay well then, good luck, and I hope you lose. I really do. And when really creepy parents get access to everyone else's kids, and then creepy stuff happens....

Everyone on USMB, especially conservatives, don't say the teachers didn't tell you so.

BUT HEY!!!

You got those teachers, all right. So go you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Oh, okay, so two people on an Internet message board means that's the ONLY possible option and that's the sum total of the public debate and the entire history of this thread.  All the other people, including me, who are talking about finding ways to reasonably accommodate all concerns?  Not part of the history of this thread, and all of their posts can be answered with references back to what those two people say rather than what the poster actually being responded to said.

If you can't communicate with individual people on the basis of their individual words, then I'm going to have to suggest that an Internet message board is really beyond your skill set.

In the meantime, you are welcome to ask permission to post to me again when you have something to say that relates to my viewpoint, not the one you've singlehandedly appointed as THE only viewpoint in existence.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> So were you against the crime Bill that Trump passed?


Yes, but it wasnt the most issue on my agenda


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You should get some new voices in your head, since the ones you're listening to while pretending to listen to us sound really stupid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




"I'm opposed to CRT in the classroom"


You have no say.


The NEA has already said it will impose it in every classroom.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Are you kidding?  Where else could she be this ignorant and sanctimonious all at once?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...






SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > If the children's parents favor seeing what you did with their children, your argument lacks merit.
> ...






"Your animus toward public school teachers..."


Do you know what those words mean?

If so, can you provide any quotes of mine to back that up?


Would you rather retract it?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That's pretty rich, coming from the broad who earlier admitted that she's responding to every poster here on the basis of two people who allegedly said the one thing she really wants to argue against.

On the basis of your own demands, you lost multiple pages ago when you insisted on addressing every point as if it was the straw man you wanted.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




I'm not ready to go with  "ignorant and sanctimonious "....


Perhaps shy, insecure, lacking self-esteem.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



"...really creepy parents..."


This is not the first time you have shown disrespect for your employers.


You should think about that view, and the view of those trusting their most valuable asset to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




Sometimes folks hide the real reasons for their statements.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You think, I mean you really, really THINK you know how it works.

Maybe you have some little inkling in NY.

But honey, this is a great, big country and I can tell you the NEA is far from setting curricula where I am.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I think about nothing at your suggestion, believe that. And you are beyond naive if you think that every single parent of every child that comes to a public school is absolutely well-intentioned and mentally stable. 

The vast majority are. 

But not all. Now, just go on your odyssey after those public school teachers, while ignoring ALLLL the private NYC schools who adore them some CRT.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



When you have an idea that you may be wrong, or have been cornered, you really go for the venom and name-calling, don't you?

Not a great look, but certainly not unique on a message board.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



People keep bringing it up. It's a horrible idea, and makes conservatives look stupid. 

But hey, that's nothing new for us.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Weren’t needed everywhere?! Dude. You need to take a minute, open your mind, and allow yourself to see the history. Watch some Documentary’s… start with “Driving while black” gain a little perspective. You don’t know how ignorant you sound right now


That post is just a generalized rant rather than a specific counterpoint for me to consider

So enough deflection toward the past

Name a Jim Crow law that still exists today


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




You really need to wake up.


"... the National Education Association (NEA) appears to have accepted the conservative framing of CRT: namely, that it's not merely confined to academia but is in fact also being taught in K-12 schools. And the NEA thinks this is a good thing that should be defended.

At its yearly annual meeting, conducted virtually over the past few days, the NEA adopted New Business Item 39, which essentially calls for the organization to defend the teaching of critical race theory.*

"It is reasonable and appropriate for curriculum to be informed by academic frameworks for understanding and interpreting the impact of the past on current society, including critical race theory," says the item."








						Is Critical Race Theory Taught in K-12 Schools? The NEA Says Yes, and That It Should Be.
					

"It is reasonable and appropriate for curriculum to be informed by academic frameworks..."




					reason.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



"... if you think that every single parent of every child that comes to a public school is absolutely well-intentioned and mentally stable."


How about teachers?

*"More Than 5,000 Woke Teachers Sign Pledge to Teach CRT 'Regardless of the Law'*​Throughout much of 2021, conservatives, in both classrooms and in the halls of state legislatures, have been fighting back against the pervasive influence of critical race theory in public schools.

Laws banning the instruction of CRT tenets in public schools have passed in more than 20 states, and there is reason t0 hope that the tide is beginning to turn in the fight for the country’s history and principles.

Unfortunately, the Zinn Education Project refuses to accept defeat, and desires to teach American children that this country was founded upon the “dispossession of Native Americans, slavery, structural racism and oppression,” as opposed to the principles of liberty enshrined in the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution."

​
More Than 5,000 Woke Teachers Sign Pledge to Teach CRT 'Regardless of the Law'

The Zinn Education Project is organizing left-wing teachers in an effort to dismantle conservative efforts to curb critical race theory.

www.westernjournal.com



Take the blinders off.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



They made a statement. They do not write curriculum for classrooms.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





I'm never wrong.

I'm opposed to CRT, and you agreed.

I said you should stop insulting parents.

I said children need protection against the indoctrination.




Can you provide some of  " the venom and name-calling," so I can use it again?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm well aware of the petition for reasons I will not go into. Bad news.  I'm not an either-or, black-or-white thinker. I realize that there are excellent teachers and excellent parents, good teachers and good parents, average teachers and average parents, bad teachers and bad parents, and abysmal teachers and abysmal parents.

This is why it's beyond unwise to open up classroom viewing to just anyone, and why we have privacy laws for kids. It is also why I'm an advocate for stronger oversight for teachers, especially teachers who are not cutting it. 

The oversight should not take the form of a live feed. See: creepy people.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




Of course they do.


The largest teacher’s union proclaimed what it hates, and will work to indoctrinate children to hate:

“The NEA will, with guidance on implementation from the NEA president and chairs of the Ethnic Minority Affairs Caucuses:

A. Share and publicize, through existing channels, information already available on critical race theory (CRT) -- what it is and what it is not; have a team of staffers for members who want to learn more and fight back against anti-CRT rhetoric; and share information with other NEA members as well as their community members.

B. Provide an already-created, in-depth, study that critiques empire, white supremacy, anti-Blackness, anti-Indigeneity, racism, patriarchy, cisheteropatriarchy, capitalism, ableism, anthropocentrism, and other forms of power and oppression at the intersections of our society, and that we oppose attempts to ban critical race theory and/or _The 1619 Project_.”

C. Publicly (through existing media) convey its support for the accurate and honest teaching of social studies topics, including truthful and age-appropriate accountings of unpleasant aspects of American history, such as slavery, and the oppression and discrimination of Indigenous, Black, Brown, and other peoples of color, as well as the continued impact this history has on our current society. The Association will further convey that in teaching these topics, it is reasonable and appropriate for curriculum to be informed by academic frameworks for understanding and interpreting the impact of the past on current society, including critical race theory.

D. Join with Black Lives Matter at School and the Zinn Education Project to call for a rally this year on October 14—George Floyd’s birthday—as a national day of action to teach lessons about structural racism and oppression.” Home - 2021 NEA Annual Meeting

*"Whistleblower reveals Albuquerque Public Schools reading list is almost all about race, queerness, or revisionist American history*​








						Whistleblower reveals Albuquerque Public Schools reading list is almost all about race, queerness, or revisionist American history
					

In the public schools in Albuquerque, New Mexico, the indoctrination of our children is in full swing. A whistleblower revealed the recommended reading list for social studies and, according to Jam…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You are often wrong. You are wrong about live feeds in the classroom, you are wrong about the NEA having any say in classroom curriculum.

You should stop insulting teachers. How 'bout that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


There you go again with your straw man.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 13, 2021)

*GEORGE FLOYD'S BIRTHDAY ????     *_any special holiday recipes?_


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Right. They don't write curriculum. That's not even in their wheelhouse. You said they would "impose it in every classroom". They cannot. For example, I'm not even a union member. They have no sway over me nor several of my friends who are also not members. Since they didn't write our local or state curricula, I guess they can't impose it.

Oh look! You were wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





Paragraph 2 does not follow paragraph 1.

The teaching profession is not what it once once, what you seem to believe is still the case.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


And your real motivation for being here stands revealed. Just more teacher bashing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




I'll leave who is wrong to readers of our posts......I'm sure they  will note which are documented, linked and sourced.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Because Google says so?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





Documented, linked and sourced for you to check each and every one.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


   Sheeeesh  "sweet"  susie------the fact is that the idiot theory is being  PUSHED by more 
than enough jerks.      It is MAINSTREAM STUPIDITY.  ------nothing new------it was already 
well ingrained in the minds of the  "black studies"   departments of my alma mater way back 
circa  1960s------somehow the sickness SURVIVED


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




....and thrived.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Sorry, did someone wave a Snausage over your nose and tell you to speak?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



And your real motivation for being here has been revealed from the get-go:  just more mindless excuses.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


We have covered your failure of logic many times.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


I accept your concession.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Could you show me where I've made excuses for anything?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You're lying.


This is sad.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You linked to a document that says NEA will "support" and "source". Not that they are writing curriculum.

We knew this. 

Well, teachers did.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





I've actually had a phone conversation with Randi Weingarten.


You're a dunce who will not embrace the truth.




BTW.....she called me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You overestimate your importance to me if you think you are worth lying to.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Now you're REALLY lying.

...maybe to yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Repetition does not alter reality. You are practicing democrat reasoning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You're back, aren't you.

I believe I proved my point.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


There you go again feeeeeeling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You can't stay away.....

....but, know what?  I can't blame you.


Ofttimes I feel sorry for folks who don't know me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You are just cycling through your same old routine now. Losing your fastball.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




This is getting embarrassing.....

Control yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You gotta add some new material or you're gonna lose your audience.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Yet you can't stay away.


And... it's more than satisfactory, you worshipping me from afar.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


More of the same. Boring.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Look who's back to deny infatuation!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


See, just repeating this tired old self-love bit is not working for you. Show a little effort at least.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 17, 2021)

I saw this today and thought I would add it to this discussion.

from:   Dear Tucker Carlson

"Dear Tucker Carlson,

Hey Tuck, I just got done watching a segment of your show. You know, the one where you suggest that there should be a camera in every classroom in order to root out…let me get this accurate…”civilization ending poison.” 
I’m going to zig where you thought most teachers would zag. I welcome your Orwellian cameras in my classroom. Frankly, I don’t know many teachers who would object to having people watch what we do. As a matter of fact, I hate to tell you this Tucker Swanson McNear Carlson, but most of us spent the last year having video cameras in our classrooms.

See, I think you believe that your suggestion that people see what happens in our classrooms will somehow scare teachers. The truth of it is that we have been begging for years to have people, such as yourself, come into our classrooms. I somewhat famously asked Ms. DeVos to visit a public school before she became Secretary of Education (An Open Letter To Betsy DeVos From America's Public School Teachers). It’s unclear whether she has yet to set foot in an actual public school classroom, but I digress. I sense that you think you’ll see all of us pinko teachers speaking endlessly about Critical Race Theory leading to…and again, let me get this right, “civilization ending poison.” I’ve been in a lot of classrooms (more than you I am willing to bet) and I think you’re going to be disappointed on that front.

What happens in America’s classrooms is teaching and learning. Your “spy cameras” will see teachers and students working together to be better every day. I’ll tell you what I saw on a tour of classrooms not that long ago. I saw a group of kindergartners trying to create bridges over running water with basic classroom supplies in a lesson about collaboration. I saw a high school literature class talking about the character development in _The Glass Menagerie. _I saw a middle school history class participating in group project where they had to solve problems in a fictional city, with specifics of how they would utilize resources and build public support for their projects. Anyone watching your cameras will see learning…all day every day.

For those who watch your “nanny cams” carefully, they’ll see a lot of other things as well. They will see teachers working with students who have vastly different life experiences. They will see students who are fluent in multiple languages working with teachers to become proficient in yet one more language. They will see students who are hungry get their one solid meal a day in the cafeteria. They will see students itching for more fine arts, industrial technology, or world languages to be offered in their school. In my classroom, if we’re being honest, they’ll probably hear some sketchy intonation from my saxophones, and I promise we’re working on it. But for sure, they will see learning…all day every day.

To be honest, I’m fascinated by the logistics of your proposal. In a world where school districts are struggling to recruit and maintain teachers, who is going to man your “citizen review boards” (setting aside the fact that public school teachers already answer to publicly elected school boards)? For instance, in my school district I sense you would need well over 500 cameras going every day. Who watches those 500 screens 10 hours a day (I want you watching my 7 am jazz band and my after school lessons)? What qualifications would these “experts” need to know what they were watching for? What happens when they catch a teacher teaching…let me get this right…”civilization ending poison?” Who do they report that to? I’m also curious who will pay for all of this incredible technology. Maybe I missed it, but can you point me to a K-12 institution where Critical Race Theory is being taught? Hell, can you define Critical Race Theory for all of us? I’m sure you’ve got answers to all of these questions.

Frankly, I’ve never been able to figure out, instead of dreaming up Orwellian plans to have Big Brother in all of our classrooms, why you don’t round up an army of bright young conservatives to actually step up and teach? Is it because teachers work hard, aren’t paid as much as those with similar educational backgrounds, don’t have support from our elected officials, constantly serve as punching bags for those who don’t understand public education, or is it just because it’s easier to throw rocks at a house than to build one?

Here’s the real deal Tuck, I grew up with my mom making me eat your family’s Salisbury Steaks once every couple of weeks (his family made Swanson TV dinners) for many years. I struggle to take advice on teaching and learning from a guy whose family made a steak that, on its best day, tastes like shoe leather that has been left out in a goat pasture for a few weeks. I get that Critical Race Theory is your latest attempt to scare your easily manipulated demographic, but let’s just admit that you don’t know what you’re talking about.

With all of that being said, count me on the cameras Tucky. Like many teachers, I’m in the early stages of understanding Critical Race Theory (most of us hadn’t heard about it until you and your people started crying about it), but if you find me teaching it, have one of the Tucker Youth watching your surveillance devices let me know. If Critical Race Theory involves talking honestly about American history, I’m probably doing that sometimes. I spent much of the last six years advocating for a way for teaching to become more transparent, and in the dumbest way possible, you are joining that crusade. Let’s make this happen TV Dinner Boy.

Sincerely,

Patrick J. Kearney

Actual Teacher"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I saw this today and thought I would add it to this discussion.
> 
> from:   Dear Tucker Carlson
> 
> ...



This man teaches teens, who would probably all have phones anyway. They are all very used to recording and being recorded.

We are not talking about 6 year olds here. Everyone go online and look up some pedo mugshots and think about all the boyfriends of negligent moms getting access to those "live codes". 

But hey--whatever. Good luck to the first district who has the pedo peeking in. *shrug*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 23, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Stop hiding behind 'the children,'
> 
> 
> Parents want transparency, and this has come into focus due to the indoctrination via Critical Race Theory.
> ...




Here's why we need cameras in the classroom:

*“Minnesota student testifies she was told not to discuss school’s ‘equity survey’ with her parents*

…she was asked to complete an “equity survey” by her teacher and told not to discuss it with her parents, which made her feel “uncomfortable.”

“My teacher said that I could not skip any questions even when I didn’t understand them. One question asked us what gender we identify with. I was very confused along with a lot of other classmates,” she told school board members on Monday.She added that students were also told they couldn’t “repeat any of the questions to our parents.”

Increasingly, CRT is being met with resistance by parents and teachers where it has been introduced in school districts.

According to a recent analysis by NBC, some 165 groups have been formed on the local and national levels to push back on CRT instruction in schools. Many of those organizations were launched by parents frustrated and outraged over the CRT curriculum which focuses primarily on teaching kids that American institutions were founded by racist individuals and thus remain racist today and tilted against Americans of color. Minnesota student testifies she was told not to discuss school's 'equity survey' with her parents


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Here's why we need cameras in the classroom:
> 
> *“Minnesota student testifies she was told not to discuss school’s ‘equity survey’ with her parents*
> 
> ...



Isn't "Don't tell your parents, it'll be our little secret" the line child abusers and molesters use?  Every good parent knows, and teaches their children to recognize, that use of this line is ALWAYS a bad thing and a red flag that something's wrong.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 19, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> CRT = accurate history.


CRT = PROPAGANDA meant to manipulate the young.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 19, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> CRT = PROPAGANDA meant to manipulate the young.




....and advanced by the brainless.


----------

